# ¿En qué piensan los que se hacen tatuajes?



## Alberto352 (17 Jun 2022)

Bueno me gustaría saber en qué piensan los que hacen tatuajes, si encima hay que pagar por hacerlo, no te pagan a ti.

Es que uno que conozco se hace 2 más hoy. 2 más porque ya tenía y creo que más de uno. A mi me parece una locura eso y encima con 19-20 años. Aunque bueno yo vi anuncios anunciando unos que borran tatuajes, pero claro es que hay que pagar también, y si pagas eso es porque pagaste tatuajes también.

Yo quiero saber en qué piensa esa gente. A ese chaval en concreto y a más bueno, ya le dije lo que pensaba hace tiempo y no servirá de nada repetirlo. Me gustaría saber en qué piensan cuando se hacen un tatuaje


----------



## belenus (17 Jun 2022)

*RECORDANDO...






*


----------



## PA\BE (17 Jun 2022)

Alberto352 dijo:


> Me gustaría saber en qué piensan cuando se hacen un tatuaje



Lo pregunté a un chaval de 18 hace unos días.
Me dijo textualmente: "para ser único y especial".

Le respondí: "Único y especial es como te parió tu madre. Marcándote con un tatuaje te identificas como un borrego más."
Y recité el Levítico 19:28 : _"No haréis sajaduras en vuestro cuerpo por un muerto, ni os haréis tatuajes; yo soy el Señor". _


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (17 Jun 2022)

PA\BE dijo:


> Lo pregunté a un chaval de 18 hace unos días.
> Me dijo textualmente: "para ser único y especial".
> 
> Le respondí: "Único y especial es como te parió tu madre. Marcándote con un tatuaje te identificas como un borrego más."
> Y recité el Levítico 19:28 : _"No haréis sajaduras en vuestro cuerpo por un muerto, ni os haréis tatuajes; yo soy el Señor". _



Le tenias que haber hecho un exorcismo ahí mismo, ese alma está ya perdida


----------



## Kartoffeln (17 Jun 2022)

Son imbéciles, no le des más vueltas, no piensan en nada, porque no piensan.








Ahora mismo los científicos han demostrado que los elementos tóxicos y los pigmentos que contiene laA tinta circulan por el cuerpo y pueden acumularse en el sistema linfático. Uno de los elementos químicos que ha sido probado que emigra a los ganglios linfáticos, el TiO2, se ha relacionado con inflamación y curación más lenta del tatuaje. Eso es todo lo que se sabe hasta ahora.










La tinta de los tatuajes puede acabar en tus ganglios linfáticos


Por Jessie Hicks




www.infobae.com


----------



## optimistic1985 (17 Jun 2022)

En follar más.


----------



## imaginARIO (17 Jun 2022)

Siempre fue cosa de putas, presos, marinos y militares, ahora los lleva casi todo el mundo; a cada cual más ridículo.

Lo verdaderamente transgresor es no llevarlos.


----------



## maxkuiper (17 Jun 2022)

Ni cobrando me los pongo.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Jun 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Son imbéciles, no le des más vueltas, no piensan en nada porque no piensan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



creo que la tinta roja esta hecha con cinabrio que es de donde se extrae el Mercurio.


----------



## Edu Brock (17 Jun 2022)

En nada, y ya se arrepentirán.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (17 Jun 2022)

El demonio es quien tienta a que nos tatuemos. Su idea es que nos vayamos acostumbrando para que más tarde nos prestemos de mejor gana a dejarse fijar la marca de la bestia en la mano derecha o en la frente.


----------



## udemy (17 Jun 2022)

Van de malotes con sus tatuajes y hablando como el Josémi de aquí no hay quien viva,a la moronegrada pocos tatuajes veras sobre todo a los de amego dame un cegarrs meten una mojada que os saltan todos los tatuajes de mierda que llevais encima, y ellas lo mismo van de chulas con el pobre hombre blanco pero al amego dame un cegarro,sólo callan con el y se abren de piernas.


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (17 Jun 2022)

Yo estoy encantado con el mio. Es mas me hice el brazo izquierdo y estoy preparando el diseño para el derecho.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (17 Jun 2022)

En lo que no piensan es en su ficha policial y la facilidad para ser identificados.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (17 Jun 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> En lo que no piensan es en su ficha policial y la facilidad para ser identificados.



No lo piensan porque son santos


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (17 Jun 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> No lo piensan porque son santos



Que poco socialismo han vivido algunos...


----------



## pepetemete (17 Jun 2022)

Piensan en lucirlo, en contarte la puta historia de mierda de su tatuaje, que es personal, que lo haces para tí y no para los demás (y una polla como una olla) , y en general en su mente se sienten especiales, transgresores, que van a follar mejor que los que no los llevan... en fin, cuál votonto cada 4 años pasando por las urnas... lo positivo es que cuando ves alguien tatuado ya sabes lo que hay , polvo fácil si le sigues la corriente con gilipolleces al estilo namasté


----------



## BAL (17 Jun 2022)

Ya te lo han dicho x ahí arriba. No piensan 

Supongo q lo harán x estética, se ven bien


----------



## Mr. Satan (17 Jun 2022)

cada vez cuesta más encontrar una mujer adulta sin mancillar , con la piel completamente libre de garabatos 
a mi me fascinan cuando son así


----------



## Chortina de Humo (17 Jun 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Son imbéciles, no le des más vueltas, no piensan en nada porque no piensan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sin contar con la cantidad de ventas que hay en Aliexpress de tinta barata que a saber donde va a parar...y el que tatua tu no sabes si ha reducido gastos para aumentar ingresos comprando esa mierda o eso mismo ha hecho el que se lo vende como proveedor.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Jun 2022)

Es imposible encontrar una tía entre 16 y 30 que no tenga aunque sea uno pequeño 

Lo peor es que mucha charo boomer se une al carro pensando que con ello mejora su caducada mercancía


----------



## Turek (17 Jun 2022)

Gitanadas.


----------



## Busher (17 Jun 2022)

Supongo que muchos y muchas de ellos/as piensan que es una forma muy personal de demostrar su indidualidad, personalidad y toda esa mierda que cuando realmente se tiene no requiere de muestras externas sobreactuadas, como la verdadera y profunda fe religiosa, que no requiere de iglesias ni de curas ni de ostentosos y publicos golpes de pecho porque vive tan fuerte por dentro que no necesita validaciones externas.
Obviamente no siempre es asi, pero si que lo es, a mi juicio, en la mayoria de los casos.

Despues estan los tatuajes de gorda de culo infollable... esos con forma de rombo que cubren muslos enteros, escotes, brazos desde el hombro hasta la mano... esos cumplen la funcion de servir de via psicologica de escape a la frustrante sensacion de que no las toquen ni con un palo, cosa que ya no achacaran a sus 30 kilos de panceta sino a su "personalidad demasiado arrolladora para la gente vulgar".


----------



## Discrepante Libre (17 Jun 2022)

Echale un ojo al programa Just Tatto of us de MTV (Tattoo a dos) que lo echan en Pluto TV, el programa
de los canis Británicos que vienen a saltar balcones.

Te echarás unas risas...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2022)

Briconsejo: La próxima vez que veais a una charo o mongól con el nombre de algún familiar o hijos tatuado, dile que tú te sabes el nombre de los tuyos de memoria.

Yo no me tatuo por la misma razón por la que pago en efectivo siempre que puedo, por la misma razón que tengo un teléfono prepago: Anonimato.

Yo creo que los tatuajes han sido promovidos para poder identificar mejor a la gente. Es una moda de retrasados que da mucho juego a quienes nos quieren controlar. Yo prefiero ir por la vida lo mas libre posible dentro de lo que es posible. Entiendo que es imposible, pero tampoco voy a pagar dinero para que puedan identificarme con mayor facilidad.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2022)

Busher dijo:


> como la verdadera y profunda fe religiosa, que no requiere de iglesias ni de curas ni de ostentosos y publicos golpes de pecho porque vive tan fuerte por dentro que no necesita validaciones externas.



Un domingo hace tiempo un señor tuvo un ataque paranoico cerca de una iglesia. Menos mal que los feligreses estaban allí para llamar a la policía y que se lo llevaran, porque esa gente no debe estar cerca de sitios de culto.

No sé si me explico.


----------



## ahondador (17 Jun 2022)

Hace años sólo los legionarios se hacían un tatuaje. Tenía sentido: Era una marca del paso por la milicia


----------



## eljusticiero (17 Jun 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Son imbéciles, no le des más vueltas, no piensan en nada porque no piensan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El TiO2 es lo que se conoce como ESCORIA en los electrodos revestidos para soldadura.

No tengo que disir nada mas


----------



## Busher (17 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Un domingo hace tiempo un señor tuvo un ataque paranoico cerca de una iglesia. Menos mal que los feligreses estaban allí para llamar a la policía y que se lo llevaran, porque esa gente no debe estar cerca de sitios de culto.
> 
> No sé si me explico.



No, no te explicas, no lo suficiente como para que yo entienda que quieres decir.


----------



## kenny220 (17 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Es imposible encontrar una tía entre 16 y 30 que no tenga aunque sea uno pequeño
> 
> Lo peor es que mucha charo boomer se une al carro pensando que con ello mejora su caducada mercancía



Ayer, calle


La primera, con velo, y vestido decesos pijama. 
La, segunda, 1,50, barrigon, directa de los Andes. 
La tercera, eran 2, chonis, con shorts celulitis a mansalva, tatuajes por todos lados. 

Un panorama, al menos nos quedan las estudiantes de español, poquitas con tatuajes, y menos celulitis al viento.


----------



## ChortiHunter (17 Jun 2022)

Porque se lo han dicho los 'influencers' que es cool y guay y molón y atractivo y que van a follar más.




Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Es imposible encontrar una tía entre 16 y 30 que no tenga aunque sea uno pequeño
> 
> Lo peor es que mucha charo boomer se une al carro pensando que con ello mejora su caducada mercancía



Joder  menos mal que has inspeccionado los cuerpos de las chortinas de 16 que ya est edad de consentir, que si no...


----------



## Guaguei (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (17 Jun 2022)

Nunca lo he entendido.
Por mucha " significancia " que tenga en el momento que te lo haces... Tendra la misma significancia un lustro o una decada despues?
Cual es el objetivo?

A mi siempre me han tirado para atras, no me gustan para nada y las personas que se lo hacen me parecen, por lo general, emocionalmente inestables.

Eso por no hablar de los tattoo fails que se ven por ahi como ha puesto el florero de arriba.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (17 Jun 2022)

follar sin pagar + hacerse el chulo


----------



## Guaguei (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Manosnegras (17 Jun 2022)

Es que son muy chulos, te hacen especial, creo que todos deberíamos probar alguna vez en nuestra vida meternos metales en sangre, suena inteligente.









Distribution of nickel and chromium containing particles from tattoo needle wear in humans and its possible impact on allergic reactions - Particle and Fibre Toxicology


Background Allergic reactions to tattoos are amongst the most common side effects occurring with this permanent deposition of pigments into the dermal skin layer. The characterization of such pigments and their distribution has been investigated in recent decades. The health impact of tattoo...




particleandfibretoxicology.biomedcentral.com


----------



## Luxfero (17 Jun 2022)

Alberto352 dijo:


> Bueno me gustaría saber en qué piensan los que hacen tatuajes, si encima hay que pagar por hacerlo, no te pagan a ti.
> 
> Es que uno que conozco se hace 2 más hoy. 2 más porque ya tenía y creo que más de uno. A mi me parece una locura eso y encima con 19-20 años. Aunque bueno yo vi anuncios anunciando unos que borran tatuajes, pero claro es que hay que pagar también, y si pagas eso es porque pagaste tatuajes también.
> 
> Yo quiero saber en qué piensa esa gente. A ese chaval en concreto y a más bueno, ya le dije lo que pensaba hace tiempo y no servirá de nada repetirlo. Me gustaría saber en qué piensan cuando se hacen un tatuaje



En nada, literalmente.


----------



## Guaguei (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## TomásPlatz (17 Jun 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Son imbéciles, no le des más vueltas, no piensan en nada porque no piensan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TRADUCE AL ESPAÑOL


----------



## Guaguei (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Stoic (17 Jun 2022)

No conozco a ni uno en el que concurran ambas circunstancias simultáneamente (es decir, pensar y estar tatuado).


----------



## circus maximus (17 Jun 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> cada vez cuesta más encontrar una mujer adulta sin mancillar , con la piel completamente libre de garabatos
> a mi me fascinan cuando son así



Lo de las tías y los garabatos en unas bonitas piernas me parece aterrador. 
Pero en qué cojones estaban pensando cuando se los hicieron?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antiglobalista (17 Jun 2022)

udemy dijo:


> Van de malotes con sus tatuajes y hablando como el Josémi de aquí no hay quien viva,a la moronegrada pocos tatuajes veras sobre todo a los de amego dame un cegarrs meten una mojada que os saltan todos los tatuajes de mierda que llevais encima, y ellas lo mismo van de chulas con el pobre hombre blanco pero al amego dame un cegarro,sólo callan con el y se abren de piernas.




Ya llegan los follamoros



Puedes hablar de física cuántica que te llegara un follamoros incel a inventarse historias de moritos ligones y super alfas


----------



## circus maximus (17 Jun 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


>



It's is my Life
Jon Bovi
BROOOOTALLLL

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## circus maximus (17 Jun 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


>



Pare ya por favor 


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Espartano27 (17 Jun 2022)

He visto 2 chortinas de 15 años con tatuajes en los brazos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2022)

Busher dijo:


> No, no te explicas, no lo suficiente como para que yo entienda que quieres decir.



Iglesia = Hipocritas.

Y de regalo:
Religión = Causa número uno de guerra en la humanidad.
Curas = Ocultación de pederastia, y de abortos y fetos. ¿Cuántos curas estan ya en la cárcel por pederastia? ¿Cuántos millones ha pagado la iglesia para cerrar casos?

Y eso que ni he dicho nada de "la religión de la paz".


----------



## Busher (17 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Iglesia = Hipocritas.
> 
> Y de regalo:
> Religión = Causa número uno de guerra en la humanidad.
> ...



Ahora lo voy entendiendo, pero sin entrar en las maldades que pueda haber en las iglesias y la posible (a mi juicio inexistente) vinculacion de estas con los ataques de epilepsia, lo que yo tengo claro es que lo que uno ES, lo que uno SIENTE y lo que uno SE SIENTE, asi, con mayusculas, son cosas que no necesitan ser exteriorizadas de esas forma publica, ostentosas y dramatizada. Mi opinion es que cuando alguien se esfuerza tanto en que todos "le conozcan", como el post adolescente con la musica a tope en su coche con las ventanillas bajadas, es porque tiene una carencia de reconocimiento, de autoestima o de conviccion.


----------



## capitan anchoa (17 Jun 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> En lo que no piensan es en su ficha policial y la facilidad para ser identificados.



Efectivamente, en las fichas policiales se anotan los tatuajes.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Ahora lo voy entendiendo, pero sin entrar en las maldades que pueda haber en las iglesias y la posible (a mi juicio inexistente) vinculacion de estas con los ataques de epilepsia, lo que yo tengo claro es que lo que uno ES, lo que uno SIENTE y lo que uno SE SIENTE, asi, con mayusculas, son cosas que no necesitan ser exteriorizadas de esas forma publica, ostentosas y dramatizada. Mi opinion es que cuando alguien se esfuerza tanto en que todos "le conozcan", como el post adolescente con la musica a tope en su coche con las ventanillas bajadas, es porque tiene una carencia de reconocimiento, de autoestima o de conviccion.



Te garantizo que todos los niños VIOLADOS por los curas tambien han SENTIDO los penes erectos de esos curas penetrándoles, seguramente bajo amenazas para que no exteriorizen nada.

Mi opinión es que todas las religiones deberían desaparecer YA.

*Dicho ésto: 100% deacuerdo con tu opinión de los tatuajes*. De hecho, mi objetivo vital es pasar lo mas desapercibido posible. La gente debería ser reconocida por lo que hace, y expresarse en las cosas que hacen, y no en tatuarse mierdas en la piel como gilipollas.


----------



## Espeluznao (17 Jun 2022)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> Yo estoy encantado con el mio. Es mas me hice el brazo izquierdo y estoy preparando el diseño para el derecho.



Yo compré un whisky en una botella como ésa en Bulgaria jajaja

Sobre los tatuajes, no hay nada más asqueroso que una mujer con tatuajes. Ahora hay algunas que se tatúan todo el cuerpo, con pequeños tatuajes desperdigados por ahí. Luego está el "estilo papiro" como esas mierdas que Rihanna llevaba escritas por la espalda.. en fin.. repugnante todo ello.

Cuando se les caigan las tetas y estén más arrugadas que un billete de pescadería de 5 euros esos tatuajes les van a quedar divinos para rematar la debacle.


----------



## Magufillo (17 Jun 2022)

Hay que aplicarles la psicología inversa. La mayoría son personas con el alma derroida pero con un gran ego. Necesitan que todos sepan cuan importante es su vida. Se tatúan al abuelo, se ponen la fecha del dia que les pasó algo especial, se pintan al gato que falleció o se garabatean el nombre de los hijos. De éstos últimos he visto que suelen ser los padres mas negligentes y que menos cariño profesan a sus hijos. Su vida es puro postureo. Cuando veáis a uno con el nombre del abuel@, una de dos : se les murió y pudiendo haber estado con él, lo rechazaron o bien los padres estaban ausentes y no tuvieron mas cariño que el de un abuel@.
Están chalados. Lo tengo comprobado. Llevan el dossier psicológico a vista de todo el mundo y encima se creen guays.


----------



## petro6 (17 Jun 2022)

¿Alguien considera que alguien que se hace esto ,piensa?


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Jun 2022)

Alberto352 dijo:


> Bueno me gustaría saber en qué piensan los que hacen tatuajes, si encima hay que pagar por hacerlo, no te pagan a ti.
> 
> Es que uno que conozco se hace 2 más hoy. 2 más porque ya tenía y creo que más de uno. A mi me parece una locura eso y encima con 19-20 años. Aunque bueno yo vi anuncios anunciando unos que borran tatuajes, pero claro es que hay que pagar también, y si pagas eso es porque pagaste tatuajes también.
> 
> Yo quiero saber en qué piensa esa gente. A ese chaval en concreto y a más bueno, ya le dije lo que pensaba hace tiempo y no servirá de nada repetirlo. Me gustaría saber en qué piensan cuando se hacen un tatuaje



Pues depende:

- Nada visibles: modas, les gustan, aficionados al dibujo, etc.

- Muy visibles: en nada. Por eso, precisamente, se los hacen.


----------



## OxHxKx (17 Jun 2022)

Hoy he visto una Charo de más de 50 con un brazo completamente tatuado, pena es lo que me ha dado...

Enviado desde mi PH-1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Felson (17 Jun 2022)

En nada o en que eso le va a gustar a alguno o alguna que se irá con cualquier otro u otra, tatuada o tatuado o no.


----------



## Visilleras (17 Jun 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> En follar más.



Din del hilo


----------



## Visilleras (17 Jun 2022)

Aquí otro ejemplo de esos intelectuales de nuestro tiempo 









Cecilio G detenido en Sónar por robar cervezas y pelearse con seguridad


La Vanguardia ha dado la noticia de que Cecilio G ha sido detenido en el Sónar por robar cervezas y enfrentarse a seguridad.




www.mondosonoro.com


----------



## Felson (17 Jun 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> El demonio es quien tienta a que nos tatuemos. Su idea es que nos vayamos acostumbrando para que más tarde nos prestemos de mejor gana a dejarse fijar la marca de la bestia en la mano derecha o en la frente.



No le adjudiques al demonio lo que es solo culpa de las personas. La gente lo hace porque quiere, y me parece muy bien, pero es visualmente sucio, médicamente peligroso y estéticamente absurdo, como se verá en las próximas generaciones que catalogarán como "viejos" o "langostas" a los que lleven tatuajes. Si es por ellos.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (17 Jun 2022)

Felson dijo:


> No le adjudiques al demonio lo que es solo culpa de las personas. La gente lo hace porque quiere, y me parece muy bien, pero es visualmente sucio, médicamente peligroso y estéticamente absurdo, como se verá en las próximas generaciones que catalogarán como "viejos" o "langostas" a los que lleven tatuajes. Si es por ellos.



También tienes razón. Son tres los enemigos del alma, según enseña la ICR: el mundo, el demonio y la carne. No siempre es el demonio el que tienta, también puede hacerlo el mundo, o la carne. Si uno por ejemplo comete adulterio, puede ser la carne, no necesariamente el demonio.


----------



## Andr3ws (17 Jun 2022)

Una moda donde los pioneros fueron los presidiarios, marineros y gentes de malvivir. 

Pos eso.


----------



## Elsexy (17 Jun 2022)

Pues piensan que son los más molones del mundo y que se las van a follar a todas. Esto en los tíos, porque en las tías con tatuajes parecen trabajadoras de la noche. 
Se de una que tiene la cara de un león tatuada en el brazo, y te apuesto lo que quieras a que no sabe a que familia animal pertenece.


----------



## Mr.Foster (17 Jun 2022)

Los varones, imbéciles.
Las mujeres, descerebradas.


----------



## capitan anchoa (17 Jun 2022)

Esto no viene a cuento en este hilo pero anoche fueron las finales de la NBA.
En los 80, no era muy común que los jugadores estuvieran tatuados, con el paso del tiempo y la entrada en los 2.000, se empezó a ver normal que muchos jugadores llevaran el cuerpo completamente tatuado. En el caso de los futbolistas, más todavía. En resumen, lo que vengo a decir son dos cosas, primero, en los 90 estar tatuado o que un hombre llevara pendientes estaba mal visto y segundo, la gente aplica en su vida cotidiana las modas que ve en artistas y deportistas y tatuarse es una de ellas.

Y añado también el culto al cuerpo, curiosamente, muchos de los que estan "ciclados" o "mazados" son los que luego, en el fondo, más problemas de salud tienen. Hace años hubo un boom de la moda del culto al cuerpo que antes no existía, en especial por la muerte del culturista Zyzz que provocó que muchas personas vieran en su vida un espejo donde reflejarse.


----------



## TravellerLatam (17 Jun 2022)

La gente lo ve en aquellos que les parecen triunfadores como futbolistas o artistas. Es una muestra de poca personalidad. Como todas las modas llegará un momento que se irá perdiendo y estos se quedaran con el recuerdo de por vida. Para mi es un claro detector de que algo no va bien por allí.


----------



## f700b (17 Jun 2022)

Lo que nunca entenderé es la gente que se tatúa la cara.
Como los de las bandas latinas. Gentuza carne de presidio


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jun 2022)

Dejad hacer a los demás lo que les salga de la polla, y si no os gusta, no lo hagáis vosotros.

Pareceis una vieja de pueblo


----------



## Kelowna (17 Jun 2022)

Turek dijo:


> Gitanadas.



Pocos gitanos he visto con tatuajes y he trabajado con miles en la obra .
Antes llevar un tatuaje te hacia creerte un yakuza ahora no llevar ninguno es ser normal .
Un par de ellos vale pero las locuras que hay hoy meten miedo ,hasta en la cara


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jun 2022)

creen que podrán ligar más. 

Esa es la motivación. 

Es la misma razón por la que los travestis se ponen tetas


----------



## Felson (17 Jun 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> También tienes razón. Son tres los enemigos del alma, según enseña la ICR: el mundo, el demonio y la carne. No siempre es el demonio el que tienta, también puede hacerlo el mundo, o la carne. Si uno por ejemplo comete adulterio, puede ser la carne, no necesariamente el demonio.



Pues visto así, sí... puede ser, desde el punto de vista de épicas y leyendas. Yo me refería a algo más mundano, pero que tiene que ver con la carne, el demonio y, sobre todo, la carne de la que está hecha el demonio.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2022)

Uso SIMs de fuera. Para llamar no las uso, pero para registrarte con whatsapp por ejemplo, SIN PROBLEMAS. Y a partir de ahí, Wifi y a correr.

Creo que jamás en mi vida he tenido una SIM española, pero uso mi teléfono en España sin problemas. Para cosas de curro uso el número de la empresa, registrado fuera, y para cosas personales jamás hago llamadas "clásicas".


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Lo que nunca entenderé es la gente que se tatúa la cara.
> Como los de las bandas latinas. Gentuza carne de presidio



Para poder ser AÚN mas identificable.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Dejad hacer a los demás lo que les salga de la polla, y si no os gusta, no lo hagáis vosotros.
> 
> Pareceis una vieja de pueblo



Espera que le meto el google charotranslate a tu frase:
"Yo también me he tatuado y me jode no habérmelo pensado mejor. Ahora soy una borrega mas, joder"

Créeme, no solo "dejo" que los demás hagan lo que quieran, sino que esta en mi interés que lo hagas. Es un detector de retraso mental que literalmente te pintas en la piel para que los demás podamos ver el retraso con mayor claridad.


----------



## Gorrión (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Dejad hacer a los demás lo que les salga de la polla, y si no os gusta, no lo hagáis vosotros.
> 
> Pareceis una vieja de pueblo



Yo tengo tatuajes y es una gilipollez, es lo que era cuando me los hice.

Bueno, ahora también lo soy, las herencias son así.


----------



## Killuminatis (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Republicano (17 Jun 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


>



Coño, yo veo ese tatuaje y pienso que es un admirador de la película the ring


----------



## vaguete (17 Jun 2022)

Hoy en día si llevas una camiseta con algún dibujo quedas como un matao infantiloide nuncafollista, pero si ese mismo dibujito te lo platas en el pecho eres la hostia. Todo es pura moda y tendencia.

Por cierto, ¿alguno os fijáis en el tatuaje en sí que lleva la gente? Yo creo que muy raras veces me fijo, es como ruido, mi mente pasa completamente del tema.


----------



## risto mejido (17 Jun 2022)

Yo hace poco tuve una pequeña intervención quirúrgica, la tenía a una hora y pase tres horas más tarde y cuando pregunte porque me dijo el médico que el paciente anterior tenía muchos tatuajes y tuvieron que cambiar todo sobre la Macha porque no querían cortar ningún tatuaje, porque luego el hígado sufría muchísimo y no sabían lo que llevaba la tinta , dice que algunos les llevaban la ficha técnica de la tinta , pero que daba igual, que no se me ocurriese hacerme tatuajes nunca


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jun 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Yo tengo tatuajes y es una gilipollez, es lo que era cuando me los hice.
> 
> Bueno, ahora también lo soy, las herencias son así.



A mí no me gustan


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Espera que le meto el google charotranslate a tu frase:
> "Yo también me he tatuado y me jode no habérmelo pensado mejor. Ahora soy una borrega mas, joder"
> 
> Créeme, no solo "dejo" que los demás hagan lo que quieran, sino que esta en mi interés que lo hagas. Es un detector de retraso mental que literalmente te pintas en la piel para que los demás podamos ver el retraso con mayor claridad.



No me gustan los tatuajes nada de nada, así que ahorrarte tus juicios idiotas


----------



## Gorrión (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí no me gustan



Es una chorrada, ni te hacen mas guapo ni mejor persona, es mas, te perjudican y te puedes arrepentir con el tiempo. Por suerte los míos no se ven ni con camiseta de manga corta.

Eran tiempos oscuros con consumo de drogas duras.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jun 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Es una chorrada, ni te hacen mas guapo ni mejor persona, es mas, te perjudican y te puedes arrepentir con el tiempo. Por suerte los míos no se ven ni con camiseta de manga corta.
> 
> Eran tiempos oscuros con consumo de drogas duras.



A mí es que no me dio por ahí, lo veo una tontería, en efecto. No llevo ni los pendientes de rigor. Prefiero diseñarme ropa, y cuando me canso la guardo, o hasta que se rompa o borre el dibujo.


----------



## Albtd43 (17 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Es imposible encontrar una tía entre 16 y 30 que no tenga aunque sea uno pequeño
> 
> Lo peor es que mucha charo boomer se une al carro pensando que con ello mejora su caducada mercancía



Yo doy gracias a Dios por los tatuajes. Las personas más impulsivas, emocionales, sin auto control alguno, fáciles de manipular, que buscan la validación de estraños para dar sentido a su existencia, se marcan para que los vea con una facilidad asombrosa.

Sólo he conocido una persona con tatuaje que fuese realmente inteligente, multi-millonario, que empezó desde -1 en la vida, y el tatuaje le ayudó a crear su emporio pues para el marketing personal le sirvió sobresalir sobre la competencia, marca personal. Entendía los posibles riesgos para la salud pero la recompensa le merecía dicho riesgo. Y ahí sigue, millonario perdido con sus negocios. Pero esto es excepcional, 1 tatuado de cada millón de borregos marcados con tinta Made in China que el "tatuador" ha comprado a 99 céntimos el litro en alixpress.


----------



## Calahan (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Dejad hacer a los demás lo que les salga de la polla, y si no os gusta, no lo hagáis vosotros.
> 
> Pareceis una vieja de pueblo



Tenemos derecho a ser criticones.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jun 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Tenemos derecho a ser criticones.



Bueno, a vosotros otros os criticaran y os quejareis de que os critican.

A mí no me parece un tema de importancia, son gente que hace el tonto y ya está.


----------



## Calahan (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Bueno, a vosotros otros os criticaran y os quejareis de que os critican.
> 
> A mí no me parece un tema de importancia, son gente que hace el tonto y ya está.



Es programación foril de verano. 
Escribimos de nimiedades humanas.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jun 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Es programación foril de verano.
> Escribimos de nimiedades humanas.



Yo me voy a tomar una cerve, que me la he ganado con creces


----------



## Gorrión (17 Jun 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Yo doy gracias a Dios por los tatuajes. Las personas más impulsivas, emocionales, sin auto control alguno, fáciles de manipular, que buscan la validación de estraños para dar sentido a su existencia, se marcan para que los vea con una facilidad asombrosa.
> 
> Sólo he conocido una persona con tatuaje que fuese realmente inteligente, multi-millonario, que empezó desde -1 en la vida, y el tatuaje le ayudó a crear su emporio pues para el marketing personal le sirvió sobresalir sobre la competencia, marca personal. Entendía los posibles riesgos para la salud pero la recompensa le merecía dicho riesgo. Y ahí sigue, millonario perdido con sus negocios. Pero esto es excepcional, 1 tatuado de cada millón de borregos marcados con tinta Made in China que el "tatuador" ha comprado a 99 céntimos el litro en alixpress.



En mi defensa diré que los tatuajes me los hice donde van los jugadores del Barça, así que soy un poco menos subnormal.

Un poco.


----------



## Nagare1999 (17 Jun 2022)

Pues yo ni me arrepieno de tatuarme ni nada, al revés, me pienso tatuar mucho más. Ya veremos si me dan cáncer e 20 años, o si lo hace fumar o beber o comer mierda.


----------



## Guaguei (17 Jun 2022)

los tatus son caros, lo mejor es cuando te los regalan y son una sorpresa


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jun 2022)

Los negros se tatúan con tinta blanca?


----------



## Guaguei (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No me gustan los tatuajes nada de nada, así que ahorrarte tus juicios idiotas



Ya ya seguro que no...por otra parte, lo idiota es responder con un "que cada uno haga lo que quiera" pues obviamente se da por hecho.

Es decir gilipolleces, vamos.


----------



## Höft (17 Jun 2022)

A mi no me parece mal, yo lo utilizo para detectar gente débil, y carente de personalidad, los casos que he conocido con tatuajes son todos unos bobos de cuidado. Y hago incapie en los subnormales que llevan la cara tatuada, esos son carne de presidio, luego van llorando ya que la gente los juzga, no saben la suerte de no llevar armas en cima en este país, a mas de uno le pegarían un tiro por llevarlos.

Yo no tengo, eso es claro, pero por desgracia tengo un montón de cicatrices.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Los negros se tatúan con tinta blanca?



¿Ves? Demostración de lo que es ser idiota.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ya ya seguro que no...por otra parte, lo idiota es responder con un "que cada uno haga lo que quiera" pues obviamente se da por hecho.
> 
> Es decir gilipolleces, vamos.



Yo no hago lo que no me gusta, pero lo que no hago es criticar lo que le gusta a otra gente.

Hale a la portería


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Ves? Demostración de lo que es ser idiota.



Eres negro?


----------



## Guaguei (17 Jun 2022)

yo si me haria un tatuaje de los falsos para partirme de la risa y que se pensaran que me he tatuado
uno bien horrible y mostrarme orgulloso, es que representa lo que yo soy , soy somo un leon con el jin jan consigo lo que me propongo y tengo mucha garra, me monto un monologo new age infumable


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jun 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> yo si me haria un tatuaje de los falsos para partirme de la risa y que se pensaran que me he tatuado
> uno bien horrible y mostrarme orgulloso, es que representa lo que yo soy , soy somo un leon con el jin jan consigo lo que me propongo y tengo mucha garra, me monto un monologo new age



Siguen dando calcomanías con los chicles?


----------



## Guaguei (17 Jun 2022)

que tatuajes falsos calcamonia os hariais y que explicacion dariais?


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jun 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> que tatuajes falsos calcamonia os hariais y que explicacion dariais?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Eres negro?



A lo mejor. ¿Por? ¿Comes pollas negras?


----------



## Dylan Leary (17 Jun 2022)

Para mi es buen detector de escoria, casi como el que fuma porros.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo no hago lo que no me gusta, pero lo que no hago es criticar lo que le gusta a otra gente.
> 
> Hale a la portería



Confundes "criticar" con establecer un hecho y las condiciones que lo contemplan:

Tatuarse = Ser gilipollas. Y exponemos los clarísimos motivos.

Ale, a comer pollas negras.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> A lo mejor. ¿Por? ¿Comes pollas negras?



A cuánto está el pollo?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A cuánto está el pollo?



No lo sé. Igual se lo puedes preguntar al negro ese en el que tan interesada estas.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Confundes "criticar" con establecer un hecho y las condiciones que lo contemplan:
> 
> Tatuarse = Ser gilipollas. Y exponemos los clarísimos motivos.
> 
> Ale, a comer pollas negras.



También otros dirán que somos gilipollas por estar registrados en burbuja.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No lo sé. Igual se lo puedes preguntar al negro ese en el que tan interesada estas.



Pero se tatúa con tinta blanca o no?

Mi preferido es Melchor


----------



## Guaguei (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Siguen dando calcomanías con los chicles?



si todos los dias al salir del cole me compro por la calcomania
pues anda que no hace de eso, decadas yo creo


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jun 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> si todos los dias al salir del cole me compro por la calcomania
> pues anda que no hace de eso, decadas yo creo



Yo se lo he visto a los niños hace dos días. Esas tonterías siempre vuelven


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> También otros dirán que somos gilipollas por estar registrados en burbuja.



- Estar registrado en burbuja es algo gratuito que además puedes deshacer con facilidad. Hacerse un tatuaje, además de ser algo por lo que generalmente pagas, solo lo puedes deshacer pagando y destrozándote la piel.
- Estar registrado en burbuja es algo que puedes hacer de forma anónima. Tatuarse es un método para que te reconozcan allá donde vayas, osea, para regalar tu anonimato, osea, tu libertad.
- Estar registrado en burbuja no causa ninguna enfermedad mas allá de una disposición a la esquizofrenia si alguien venía tocado. Tatuarse SIEMPRE causa problemas en la piel, en el mejor de los casos, y cáncer (aunque esta aún en investigación) en el peor.

Gracias por seguir demostrándome lo de ser idiota. Creo que hasta te estas esforzando demasiado.


----------



## Guaguei (17 Jun 2022)

molaban las calcamonias, aunque casi nunca salian bien, aunque la ultima vez que me pise una tendria 7 años, desaparecieron creo
es de la infancia boomer


----------



## vanderwilde (17 Jun 2022)

Me hice uno de la bandera de la Legión. No pague porque me lo hizo un compañero que tenía una maquinita, pero esto... para que te tomen por golfo.


----------



## Guaguei (17 Jun 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Me hice uno de la bandera de la Legión. No pague porque me lo hizo un compañero que tenía una maquinita, pero esto... para que te tomen por golfo.



ese tiene un pase


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Jun 2022)

A mi me gustan mucho los tatuajes, los uso de detector de subnormales y subnormalas, personalmente pienso que debería ser obligatorio que la gentuza que tiene algún tatuaje llevase uno bien visible en la frente que pusiese suCnormal para identificarlos mejor ya que hay personas que los tienen y no se les ven con la ropa.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Jun 2022)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> Yo estoy encantado con el mio. Es mas me hice el brazo izquierdo y estoy preparando el diseño para el derecho.



SuCnormal detectado .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Es imposible encontrar una tía entre 16 y 30 que no tenga aunque sea uno pequeño
> 
> Lo peor es que mucha charo boomer se une al carro pensando que con ello mejora su caducada mercancía



A esas charos las ves en las aplicaciones de ligoteo poniendo una foto de su tatuaje en primer plano, así las suCnormalas de 50 se piensan que vuelven a tener 20.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> - Estar registrado en burbuja es algo gratuito que además puedes deshacer con facilidad. Hacerse un tatuaje, además de ser algo por lo que generalmente pagas, solo lo puedes deshacer pagando y destrozándote la piel.
> - Estar registrado en burbuja es algo que puedes hacer de forma anónima. Tatuarse es un método para que te reconozcan allá donde vayas, osea, para regalar tu anonimato, osea, tu libertad.
> - Estar registrado en burbuja no causa ninguna enfermedad mas allá de una disposición a la esquizofrenia si alguien venía tocado. Tatuarse SIEMPRE causa problemas en la piel, en el mejor de los casos, y cáncer (aunque esta aún en investigación) en el peor.
> 
> Gracias por seguir demostrándome lo de ser idiota. Creo que hasta te estas esforzando demasiado.



Gracias por demostrar que te importa demasiado lo que haga la gente. Eso demuestra que tu casa no está demasiado bien.

Lo que te digo, deja hacer a la gente lo que le dé la gana, no te juntes con gente que no te gusta y no des importancia a putas tonterías. Y anda para la portería, que con este calor te habrán puesto un ventilador


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Gracias por demostrar que te importa demasiado lo que haga la gente. Eso demuestra que tu casa no está demasiado bien.
> 
> Lo que te digo, deja hacer a la gente lo que le dé la gana, no te juntes con gente que no te gusta y no des importancia a putas tonterías. Y anda para la portería, que con este calor te habrán puesto un ventilador



Me importa muchísimo lo que hace la gente porque es una forma mucho mas fácil de obtener beneficio que en un trabajo normal.

La misma gente idiota que se hace tatuajes son los mismos "quiero y no puedo" que, para emular a sus tatuados ídolos, gastan por encima de sus posibilidades. Ésto me beneficia de forma triple: 
- En mi empresa pueden contratarlos pagándoles basura, lo cual hace posible que yo gane mas.
- Trabajan en curros de mierda (cajeros del mercadona, o a servir copas como tú), lo cual hace posible que mis compras sean mas baratas.
- Cuando compran una vivienda y no pueden pagarla, es gente como yo quien se la lleva a precio de ganga.

Porque, seamos serios, ¿quien sino una persona absolútamente idiota se tatuaría? Sería como, por ejemplo, alguien tan absolútamente idiota como para haber nacido en un pais con sanidad y educación gratuitos, no sacarse estudios serios y acabar teniendo que poner copas a borrachos o limpiando mierda. *Por ponerte un ejemplo que seguro, seguro, tú sabrás entender*.


----------



## Xsiano (17 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me importa muchísimo lo que hace la gente porque es una forma mucho mas fácil de obtener beneficio que en un trabajo normal.
> 
> La misma gente idiota que se hace tatuajes son los mismos "quiero y no puedo" que, para emular a sus tatuados ídolos, gastan por encima de sus posibilidades. Ésto me beneficia de forma triple:
> - En mi empresa pueden contratarlos pagándoles basura, lo cual hace posible que yo gane mas.
> ...



Cuando se razona desde una base y puntos subjetivos sin entender la realidad, pasa esto que te vuelves tonto del culo, ademas de clasista.


----------



## Pato Sentado (17 Jun 2022)

Llevar el de la unidad en la que serviste todavia y mas si es especial tipo BOEL, si no...


----------



## Euron G. (17 Jun 2022)

1. En follar más
2. En aumentar su ego
3. En que les gustan los tatuajes y quieren hacerse uno
4. En yo k se tio Xdd


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me importa muchísimo lo que hace la gente porque es una forma mucho mas fácil de obtener beneficio que en un trabajo normal.
> 
> La misma gente idiota que se hace tatuajes son los mismos "quiero y no puedo" que, para emular a sus tatuados ídolos, gastan por encima de sus posibilidades. Ésto me beneficia de forma triple:
> - En mi empresa pueden contratarlos pagándoles basura, lo cual hace posible que yo gane mas.
> ...



Hay gente con tatuajes trabajando en sectores que no son putas mierdas.para algunos sectores son hasta un plus. A mi la hostelería me sirvió para ahorrar y tener los medios que tengo para ahora mismo una vida y un trabajo bastante mejores, agradecidos y relajados, permitiéndome también sacarme unos estudios técnicos que han sido determinantes para que yo pueda estar trabajando alejada del sector, en el que hay muchas personas ahora mismo con educación superior trabajando de ello. Y es bastante probable que en cuanto haya menos trabajos de vender humo y más de trabajar y resolver problemas yo sea la que esté trabajando.

Bastante sorprendente es que un tío quie dice que ha empezado desde abajo y se ha hecho a sí mismo se olvide tan fácilmente de cuando empezó. Por lo que, en este caso, el idiota no es el que tiene tatuajes, sino el que se olvida de que tan fácil es estar arriba como tan fácil es estar abajo  

Disfruta del ventilador, puede ser tu aliado en el futuro


----------



## pepinox (17 Jun 2022)

Hilo mil veces visto en Burbuja.

Los tatuajes tienen una función social: sirven para tener identificados a los borregos y a los gilipollas. Sólo por eso, yo apoyo totalmente que la gente se tatúe. Te ahorras un tiempo brutal descartando a escoria.


----------



## sonsol (17 Jun 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Yo doy gracias a Dios por los tatuajes. Las personas más impulsivas, emocionales, sin auto control alguno, fáciles de manipular, que buscan la validación de estraños para dar sentido a su existencia, se marcan para que los vea con una facilidad asombrosa.
> 
> Sólo he conocido una persona con tatuaje que fuese realmente inteligente, multi-millonario, que empezó desde -1 en la vida, y el tatuaje le ayudó a crear su emporio pues para el marketing personal le sirvió sobresalir sobre la competencia, marca personal. Entendía los posibles riesgos para la salud pero la recompensa le merecía dicho riesgo. Y ahí sigue, millonario perdido con sus negocios. Pero esto es excepcional, 1 tatuado de cada millón de borregos marcados con tinta Made in China que el "tatuador" ha comprado a 99 céntimos el litro en alixpress.



Estoy de acuerdo con tu mensaje pero me sobra lo del millonario, vaya estupidez. Le admiras pq es millonario con suerte pero es igual de tonto que los que has descrito más arriba.


----------



## Supremacía (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Dejad hacer a los demás lo que les salga de la polla, y si no os gusta, no lo hagáis vosotros.
> 
> Pareceis una vieja de pueblo



No, no quiero dejar hacer a los demás lo que les salga de la polla. Estoy hasta los cojones de tener que ver y soportar las degeneraciones, perversiones y trastornos mentales de la puta gente. No quiero ver tatuados, ni maricones, ni gentuza con rastas y las orejas deformadas. 

Ni tolero, ni respeto, ni acepto


----------



## frankie83 (17 Jun 2022)

Alberto352 dijo:


> Bueno me gustaría saber en qué piensan los que hacen tatuajes, si encima hay que pagar por hacerlo, no te pagan a ti.
> 
> Es que uno que conozco se hace 2 más hoy. 2 más porque ya tenía y creo que más de uno. A mi me parece una locura eso y encima con 19-20 años. Aunque bueno yo vi anuncios anunciando unos que borran tatuajes, pero claro es que hay que pagar también, y si pagas eso es porque pagaste tatuajes también.
> 
> Yo quiero saber en qué piensa esa gente. A ese chaval en concreto y a más bueno, ya le dije lo que pensaba hace tiempo y no servirá de nada repetirlo. Me gustaría saber en qué piensan cuando se hacen un tatuaje



Pregúntaselo mejor


----------



## Supremacía (17 Jun 2022)

vaguete dijo:


> Hoy en día si llevas una camiseta con algún dibujo quedas como un matao infantiloide nuncafollista, pero si ese mismo dibujito te lo platas en el pecho eres la hostia. Todo es pura moda y tendencia.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿alguno os fijáis en el tatuaje en sí que lleva la gente? Yo creo que muy raras veces me fijo, es como ruido, mi mente pasa completamente del tema.



El otro día me fijé en uno que lleva una estrellita en el dorso de la mano, entre el pulgar y el índice. ¿Para qué puta madre querría alguien marcarse una jodida estrellita que parece dibujada por un niño?


----------



## Felson (17 Jun 2022)

No está bien planteado el dilema, puesto que los que se hacen tatuajes no piensan, por definición. Por eso es una gran medida para detectar a falsos "intelectuales", sean químicos, biofísicos o astrónomos. Si llevan tatuaje, son, básicamente, inanes desde el punto de vista intelectual, por mucho que digan que han descubierto no sé qué (al tiempo se verá que estaban equivocados). Es como con la vacuna, una gran detector de falsos (de cualquier cosa): si se han vacunado, no pueden entrar en la categoría de "pensantes" o con consciencia en un nivel evolutivo mínimo (salvo razones que impliquen razonar sobre lo hecho y que vayan más allá de una actuación comunitaria, teniendo la gente que tenemos gobernado la comunidad).


----------



## Supremacía (17 Jun 2022)

La gente muy morena que se pone tatuajes negros es doblemente retrasada, porque los tatuajes casi no hacen contraste con su color de piel y no se distinguen a lo lejos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2022)

Xsiano dijo:


> Cuando se razona desde una base y puntos subjetivos sin entender la realidad, pasa esto que te vuelves tonto del culo, ademas de clasista.



Claro que si, totalmente subjetivo. De hecho, solo hay que mirar al objetivísimo razonamiento que acabas de hacer, todo estadísticas y datos.

Y tienes razón, poco a poco cuando uno se enfada y llora cuando le pegan con la realidad en la cara, pues se vuelve tonto del culo, además de clasista, pero del tipo "yo por mi hija mato".


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (17 Jun 2022)

pues como cuando pagaban por echar el gotele y luego pagaron por quitarlo, modas, la borregada es asi...


----------



## treblinca (17 Jun 2022)

Conocido mío con un brazo totalmente de varios colores. " Donde va un paisano de casi 40 años como yo con el brazo así". Estaba absolutamente arrepentido.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hay gente con tatuajes trabajando en sectores que no son putas mierdas.para algunos sectores son hasta un plus. A mi la hostelería me sirvió para ahorrar y tener los medios que tengo para ahora mismo una vida y un trabajo bastante mejores, agradecidos y relajados, permitiéndome también sacarme unos estudios técnicos que han sido determinantes para que yo pueda estar trabajando alejada del sector, en el que hay muchas personas ahora mismo con educación superior trabajando de ello. Y es bastante probable que en cuanto haya menos trabajos de vender humo y más de trabajar y resolver problemas yo sea la que esté trabajando.
> 
> Bastante sorprendente es que un tío quie dice que ha empezado desde abajo y se ha hecho a sí mismo se olvide tan fácilmente de cuando empezó. Por lo que, en este caso, el idiota no es el que tiene tatuajes, sino el que se olvida de que tan fácil es estar arriba como tan fácil es estar abajo
> 
> Disfruta del ventilador, puede ser tu aliado en el futuro



Claaaaaaaaaaaaaro que si.

"Hay gente que..."
"Bastante problable..."

Todo datos y estadísticas contrastadas.

Y no olvidemos del "dios te castigará" en su versión "cuando haya menos trabajos yo seré quien estará trabajando". Pues a ver si viene el castigo ya porque me he pegado desde el 2020 trabajando y ni tan siquiera me han hecho un triste ERE, con lo bien que me habrían venido unas vacaciones extra.

Hay idiotas sin tatuajes. También idiotas con tatuajes pero un gran talento para algo muy específico al que muy pocos pueden alcanzar, y que sacrifican para siempre su cuerpo por ello, con el merecido sueldo. Pero los que se tatuan sin oficio ni beneficio son idiotas para siempre.

También hay idiotas que piensan que pueden tratar de usar palabras con muuuucho cuidadito. Por ejemplo, decir "estudios técnicos" que se parece a "estudios técnicos superiores", pero que no es lo mismo. De hecho, "cosmetología" es un estudio técnico, ya ves.

Por cierto, yo no vendo humo porque realizo trabajos técnicos, ya me mis estudios, superiores, son técnicos. ¿Ves? Estudios-superiores-técnicos. No sé si me explico.

No tienes razón, y quieres tenerla. Repites mantras sin entender la realidad, la que te pega en la cara. Y te enfadas cuando alguien (y no soy el único en el hilo) hace patente esa realidad. *La realidad de que tatuarse es de idiotas, y la realidad de que hay que tener un retraso mental serio para haber nacido en un pais del primer mundo y haber estudiado mierdas, que una cosa es trabajar de camarero para pagarse unos estudios cuando tienes 20 años, y otra cosa es tocarse el papo y luego querer reengancharse con cursitos muy técnicos.

TATUARSE = RETRASO MENTAL.*


----------



## McNulty (17 Jun 2022)

Ahora hay una nueva modita entre los gilitatuados, que básicamente consiste en arrepentirse de unos tatuajes en concreto, y tintarse toda esa parte de negro.    Tiene un nombre inglés supercool que no me acuerdo, como todas estas mierdas.

No va a haber psiquiatras para tanto enfermo mental. Toda esta gente cuando tenga 50 tacos va a ser la risa.


----------



## B. Golani (17 Jun 2022)

Alberto352 dijo:


> Bueno me gustaría saber en qué piensan los que hacen tatuajes, si encima hay que pagar por hacerlo, no te pagan a ti.
> 
> Es que uno que conozco se hace 2 más hoy. 2 más porque ya tenía y creo que más de uno. A mi me parece una locura eso y encima con 19-20 años. Aunque bueno yo vi anuncios anunciando unos que borran tatuajes, pero claro es que hay que pagar también, y si pagas eso es porque pagaste tatuajes también.
> 
> Yo quiero saber en qué piensa esa gente. A ese chaval en concreto y a más bueno, ya le dije lo que pensaba hace tiempo y no servirá de nada repetirlo. Me gustaría saber en qué piensan cuando se hacen un tatuaje



los k tienen tatus , son como los que tienen perros , gente con un nivel intelectual y cultural que no llega a la media


----------



## Busher (17 Jun 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> pues como cuando pagaban por echar el gotele y luego pagaron por quitarlo, modas, la borregada es asi...









¿Algun problema...?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> No, no quiero dejar hacer a los demás lo que les salga de la polla. Estoy hasta los cojones de tener que ver y soportar las degeneraciones, perversiones y trastornos mentales de la puta gente. No quiero ver tatuados, ni maricones, ni gentuza con rastas y las orejas deformadas.
> 
> Ni tolero, ni respeto, ni acepto



Pues deberías, porque es literalmente casi como tener a esclavos.

Si la gente, en vez de seguir modas de mierda, se pusieran en serio a hacer cosas productivas, a ahorrar e invertir y prosperar, entonces tendríamos los tomates a 10 euros porque ni los extranjeros querrían trabajar por cuencos de arroz.

Cuando vas a un bar, o a una tienda de cualquier tipo, y te atiende un tatuado/a que cobra una puta mierda, esa persona te esta subvencionando parte del precio de lo que compras. Precísamente por hacer gilipolleces varias, como tatuarse, un jefe puede permitirse pagarle putas mierdas. Y no te digo cuando les dan por independizarse y meterse en todo tipo de créditos e hipotecas.

Joder, si hubiera un impuesto para subvencionar a tatuadores yo lo pagaría.

*Considéralo y verás como acabas dándome la razón. Cuando alguien diga que quiere tatuarse dile que ojalá tu tuvieras esa pasión o algo del estilo. Dile que es muy importante y significativo expresar su individualidad y personalidad propias. Hazme caso que tenemos una inflación del copón y necesitamos mas gente en curros de mierda.*


----------



## REDDY (17 Jun 2022)

Y a ti que coño te importa lo que hagan con su cuerpo?

Los peores psicópatas del mundo, corruptos, etc. lucen sin un tatuaje y con sus trajes impolutos, aparentan ser "ciudadanos de bien" y luego resultan ser la peor mierda sobre la faz de la tierra.

Pero "ejque los tatuajes son de macarras"... luego veis a un Pedro Sánchez de la vida y os engaña con sus pintas de ejecutivo vendehumos y su porte.
Y lo merecéis, por ser gentuza superficial que juzga a un libro por su portada.


----------



## weyler (17 Jun 2022)

si pensaran no se los harian


----------



## Supremacía (17 Jun 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Los peores psicópatas del mundo, corruptos, etc. lucen sin un tatuaje y con sus trajes impolutos, aparentan ser "ciudadanos de bien" y luego resultan ser la peor mierda sobre la faz de la tierra.



Típico discurso progre para normalizar su inmunda apariencia. 

Si alguien tiene tatuajes, rastas, piercings, expansores, aros en la nariz, pelos verdes o demás mierda, sabes perfectamente que ese alguien es basura pura. No por nada toda la escoria liberasta actual trae una, varias o todas las mierdas juntas que acabo de nombrar.

Sabemos que la mierda es mierda por su forma, color y olor; lo mismo pasa con los tatuados y demás escoria: su exterior grita lo que traen en su interior.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Y a ti que coño te importa lo que hagan con su cuerpo?
> 
> Los peores psicópatas del mundo, corruptos, etc. lucen sin un tatuaje y con sus trajes impolutos, aparentan ser "ciudadanos de bien" y luego resultan ser la peor mierda sobre la faz de la tierra.
> 
> ...



Cometes un error bastante clásico. Es el mismo que los religiosos suelen cometer "como ésto no lo entiendo, pues tiene que ser dios".

Porque un psicópata no tenga tatuajes no quiere decir que otros si los tengan. Y porque un psicópata tenga un puesto de poder y pueda hacer "mas daño" no significa que alguien que haga menos daño no sea igual de psicópata. De hecho, hablas de psicópatas cuando aqui estamos hablando de idiotas.

*Los tatuajes NO SON de macarras, sino de retrasados mentales. De gente aborregada, sin capacidad de visión a futuro, que se dejan llevar por las modas*. Y es una forma muy efectiva de saber que estas hablando con un retrasado que ni tan siquiera se ha parado a pensar si dentro de 20 años seguirá pensando que le queda muy bien ponerse un corazón en el brazo que ponga "amor de madre". Igual su madre hubiera preferido que se hubiera gastado el dinero en ella.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (17 Jun 2022)

hablemos de esos componenetes que se acumulan en los linfaticos


----------



## masia (17 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Yo hace poco tuve una pequeña intervención quirúrgica, la tenía a una hora y pase tres horas más tarde y cuando pregunte porque me dijo el médico que el paciente anterior tenía muchos tatuajes y tuvieron que cambiar todo sobre la Macha porque no querían cortar ningún tatuaje, porque luego el hígado sufría muchísimo y no sabían lo que llevaba la tinta , dice que algunos les llevaban la ficha técnica de la tinta , pero que daba igual, que no se me ocurriese hacerme tatuajes nunca



Un anestesista declaró que él se negaba a poner la epidural a las parturientas que llevaban tatuaje al final de la espalda, como tantas hay, donde hay que hacer la punción.
Y riesgo que me quito.


----------



## Libistros (17 Jun 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Y a ti que coño te importa lo que hagan con su cuerpo?
> 
> Los peores psicópatas del mundo, corruptos, etc. lucen sin un tatuaje y con sus trajes impolutos, aparentan ser "ciudadanos de bien" y luego resultan ser la peor mierda sobre la faz de la tierra.
> 
> ...



Importa porque la degeneración de la sociedad empieza con pequeños detalles como estos. La fealdad buscada y la vulgaridad llaman al estropicio, vileza y enfermedad (igual que los vicios, puesto que son parte de ellos), a más cantidad, más se degrada el entorno. Igual que tirar un papel en la calle, parece una nimiedad pero es el principio de una cuesta abajo sin frenos que te acaba convirtiendo en el cagadero hindú. La gente sin personalidad (verdadera, no de postureo) y con poca o nula capacidad intelectual no deberían tener ningún tipo de libertad referente a nada, son idiotas peligrosos que acaba teniendo que sufrir la gente de bien. Ocurre lo mismo con la gente que desea llenar su entorno de gente de otro lugar que, además, es manifiestamente hostil hacia tu estilo de vida. No es no y, por ende, toda esa gente, incluidos tatuaditos varios van a tener que desfilar, cuando la situación colapse, dando explicaciones de su estupidez/traición, porque, en última instancia, ambos son lo mismo.

Y no es igual de lesivo sucumbir a un tatuaje, por chorrada que pueda parecer, cuando se es adolescente y la personalidad aún no está bien formada que cuando se es adulto, que denota no sólo un severo retraso sino que debería servir como prueba para internamiento psiquiátrico. Llegado el día, y cuando haya caído esta sociedad de idiotas buenistas absurdos (arrastrando, principalmente, a tales buenistas), todo esto de lo que hablo y cosas mucho peores se llevarán a término para poner coto a la degeneración que han sembrado tales florecillas "inocentes" que sólo querían expresar su libertad.

La LIBERTAD conlleva responsabilidad y siempre es subsidiaria del bien común si vives en sociedad, por ende, sólo debe ser ejercitada por aquellos capaces de ejercerla con plena responsabilidad,... lo que excluye, evidentemente, a tatuados y buenistas taraditos entre otros muchos que pululan, alegremente, por nuestras calles. Y si se quiere libertad sin cortapisas, entonces el caos, pero advierto, porque hace falta hacerlo viendo el nivel, que no va a ser el de las pelis de Mad Max.


----------



## REDDY (17 Jun 2022)

@Supremacía @Libistros @FeministoDeIzquierdas














Y vosotros mientras seguro que sois unos nuncafollistas.

Tipo guapete, mazado y tatuado a ellas les pone muchísimo.

Pringaos!


----------



## Libistros (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Dejad hacer a los demás lo que les salga de la polla, y si no os gusta, no lo hagáis vosotros.
> 
> Pareceis una vieja de pueblo



Tu mensaje, aunque aparentemente comedido y sosegado, es MUY pernicioso porque se puede aplicar a muchos temas que desembocan en el colapso social. Si alguien le sale de la polla matar a otro porque no le gusta su color de pelo, puede matarlo, si se quiere follar a niños hay que consentirlo y así,... ad infinitum. Hay veces que es necesario ser estricto para evitar males mayores en la sociedad. Se sabe que los tatuajes son perjudiciales para la salud (y para la estética), por ende, no se debiera permitir que una sociedad sana los tuviera pues conllevan un gasto y atenta contra la propia salud de sus habitantes. 

Como vivimos en los últimos días de Pompeya, todo vale, pero el problema es que a nosotros no nos va a destruir un volcán sino la propia estupidez generalizada por no querer hacerse responsable de lo que es la vida, la naturaleza humana y sus sistemas sociales. El tatuaje que permites es equivalente al porrito que te fumas, al hurto que haces y, en el caso de una Charo, al negrito sidoso que se trae como mascota para follárselo. Todo parece un jijijajeo hasta que revienta y las costuras, que eran evidentes, empieza a verlas todo el mundo. Por eso mejor cortar estas mierdas por lo sano. ¿Quieren tatuajes?, Australia es buen lugar, una isla gigantesca en medio de la nada, que vayan allí a probar todas sus degeneraciones aberrantes, desde las más inocuas hasta las más lesivas, así, todos nos quedamos contentos: la mugre localizada y señalada y, el resto, en un mundo mucho mejor. Pero eso no lo verán nuestros ojos puesto que otra característica de la mugre es su necesidad de parasitar a los que no lo son.


----------



## Libistros (17 Jun 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Y vosotros mientras seguro que sois unos nuncafollistas.
> 
> *Tipo guapete, mazado y tatuado a ellas les pone muchísimo.*
> 
> Pringaos!



Para hablar de la vida de los otros foreros deberías conocer su historia, la mía es pública, he hablado de ella muchas veces y si piensas que yo me cambio, ni por un segundo, por esa panda de posturetas y gente mediocre (de aspecto también) es que no lees mucho el foro.

No hay nada más patético, para cualquier mujer (y hombre), que un tío que hace las cosas porque cree que va a ligar más. Denota tal falta de personalidad que, a la larga, no te quieren ni como cartera ambulante. Si es que os ponéis en vuestro sitio, de mierda, sin que los demás tengamos que escribir ni una sola frase.


----------



## Libistros (17 Jun 2022)

Te has visto reflejado por tu buena escritura (y no necesitas sentido anglosajón del término)

Te he puesto el emoticono para que te sea más fácil identificar el sentido (de nuevo, no anglosajón)


----------



## Libistros (17 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Considéralo y verás como acabas dándome la razón. Cuando alguien diga que quiere tatuarse dile que ojalá tu tuvieras esa pasión o algo del estilo. Dile que es muy importante y significativo expresar su individualidad y personalidad propias. Hazme caso que tenemos una inflación del copón y necesitamos mas gente en curros de mierda.



Algo discretito como un tribal en pleno "gepeto", para mostrar solidaridad con el pueblo zulú, que queda, como todo el mundo sabe, a las afueras de Alabama. BLM y tal,...


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 Jun 2022)

modas y sus borregos


----------



## REDDY (17 Jun 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Para hablar de la vida de los otros foreros deberías conocer su historia, la mía es pública, he hablado de ella muchas veces y si piensas que yo me cambio, ni por un segundo, por esa panda de posturetas y gente mediocre (de aspecto también) es que no lees mucho el foro.
> 
> No hay nada más patético, para cualquier mujer (y hombre), que un tío que hace las cosas porque cree que va a ligar más. Denota tal falta de personalidad que, a la larga, no te quieren ni como cartera ambulante. Si es que os ponéis en vuestro sitio, de mierda, sin que los demás tengamos que escribir ni una sola frase.



Tranquilo, no hace falta que me cuentes tus aventuras sexuales, que ya me las conozco bien..


----------



## circus maximus (17 Jun 2022)

Oohh,buena observación. 
Acabo de hacer un breve repaso y coincide,son las que peor follan

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (17 Jun 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> En follar más.



En follar algo.


----------



## REDDY (17 Jun 2022)

Normal que sólo folléis pagando, con esa mentalidad tan anticuada.
Vosotros venís de la Edad Media o algo y se os averió la máquina y ahora no podéis regresar a vuestra época  
Vaya tela...

El día que los rojos os quiten las putas vuestra vida sexual morirá para siempre... aunque siempre podéis probar métodos alternativos como el compañero Libistros y su "compañera de dormitorio"


----------



## DVD1975 (17 Jun 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Siempre fue cosa de putas, presos, marinos y militares, ahora los lleva casi todo el mundo; a cada cual más ridículo.
> 
> Lo verdaderamente transgresor es no llevarlos.



Los japos y chinos no los ven bien.
Ademas algunos son super horteros si fueran flores de cerezo etc.
Pero algunas los q llevan son feos


----------



## Gus Borden (17 Jun 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Me hice uno de la bandera de la Legión. No pague porque me lo hizo un compañero que tenía una maquinita, pero esto... para que te tomen por golfo.



¿Qué bandera?


----------



## klute (17 Jun 2022)

Las cosas tenían su utilidad. Mi abuelo, marinero, tenía varios por todo el cuerpo. Mi padre, también marinero, ninguno. De mis bisabuelos y anteriores no tengo noticia directa, pero la naturalidad con lo que lo indicaba mi abuelo parece indicar que todos tenían marcas distintivas. También resto de familia.

Se tenían por si te encontrabas un cuerpo flotando por Río de Oro o más abajo. Describían los tatuajes y donde los tenía en el libro de abordo y volvían a tirar el cuerpo, y a seguir trabajando.

Eso era cuando era crío, más adelante mi abuelo decía que con las cámaras congeladoras y sobre todo llamando a puerto, eso ya no era necesario. Por eso ni mi padre ni mis tíos tenían.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (18 Jun 2022)

En el EGO. Lo mismo que un coche de 300HP o un iPhone Pro


----------



## Xsiano (18 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Claro que si, totalmente subjetivo. De hecho, solo hay que mirar al objetivísimo razonamiento que acabas de hacer, todo estadísticas y datos.
> 
> Y tienes razón, poco a poco cuando uno se enfada y llora cuando le pegan con la realidad en la cara, pues se vuelve tonto del culo, además de clasista, pero del tipo "yo por mi hija mato".



Partiendo desde la estadistica el NASDAQ siempre sube, estadisticamente, a la misma vez es una estadistica falsa porque nada sube eternamente y el crecimiento perpetuo es insostenible. Resulta que tu estadistica sirve de poco cuando queremos encontrar la verdad.

Por cierto el contra argumento de la subjetividad, muy de patio de colegio, sinceramente añado algo mas, ademas eres feo, por fuera y dentro.


----------



## etsai (18 Jun 2022)

Los geriátricos del mañana serán un auténtico museo de los horrores.


----------



## Zbigniew (18 Jun 2022)

Yo llevo uno en el brazo que pone Mercadona su logo y tío Paco Roig me paga por publicidad, tomad nota betillas 500€ al mes.Superadlo


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jun 2022)

El único tatuaje útil que vi en mi vida fue en un documental sobre la vida en las peores cárceles del mundo ...

Un preso se había tatuado en la espalda a una mujer desnuda espatarrada haciendo encajar su coño en sus nalgas.


----------



## REDDY (18 Jun 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Tu mensaje, aunque aparentemente comedido y sosegado, es MUY pernicioso porque se puede aplicar a muchos temas que desembocan en el colapso social. Si alguien le sale de la polla matar a otro porque no le gusta su color de pelo, puede matarlo, si se quiere follar a niños hay que consentirlo y así,... ad infinitum. Hay veces que es necesario ser estricto para evitar males mayores en la sociedad. Se sabe que los tatuajes son perjudiciales para la salud (y para la estética), por ende, no se debiera permitir que una sociedad sana los tuviera pues conllevan un gasto y atenta contra la propia salud de sus habitantes.
> 
> Como vivimos en los últimos días de Pompeya, todo vale, pero el problema es que a nosotros no nos va a destruir un volcán sino la propia estupidez generalizada por no querer hacerse responsable de lo que es la vida, la naturaleza humana y sus sistemas sociales. El tatuaje que permites es equivalente al porrito que te fumas, al hurto que haces y, en el caso de una Charo, al negrito sidoso que se trae como mascota para follárselo. Todo parece un jijijajeo hasta que revienta y las costuras, que eran evidentes, empieza a verlas todo el mundo. Por eso mejor cortar estas mierdas por lo sano. ¿Quieren tatuajes?, Australia es buen lugar, una isla gigantesca en medio de la nada, que vayan allí a probar todas sus degeneraciones aberrantes, desde las más inocuas hasta las más lesivas, así, todos nos quedamos contentos: la mugre localizada y señalada y, el resto, en un mundo mucho mejor. Pero eso no lo verán nuestros ojos puesto que otra característica de la mugre es su necesidad de parasitar a los que no lo son.




Normal que no folles.

Éste eres tú...







... y tienes que competir contra estos...




















Está claro quien va a acabar mojando y quien acabará matándose a pajas


----------



## etsai (18 Jun 2022)

Votan, se 'vacunan', les gusta el fútbol y viajar a lugares atestados de guiris, se hipotecan y compran el coche a plazos, tienen alergia a los documentales, van a festivales de música y se quitan y ponen la mascarilla cuando se les ordena, ven Supervivientes y tienen Netflix, tienen 'la parejita' y lo hacen con su mujer una vez a la semana, tienen sobrepeso, barba y calva incipiente, el último libro lo leyeron en COU, coleccionan Funkos, tienen un móvil que cuesta medio salario y su hobby favorito es pasarse horas en una terraza con entes de la misma especie hablando sobre lo que marca la tele.

¿Lo conoces? Claro que lo conoces, es el homo hispanicus, la especie dominante en la península Ibérica.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (18 Jun 2022)

Tengo que admitir que varias féminas me han sorprendido cuando se desnudan y he podido apreciar un bello tatuaje un poco mas arriba de sus nalgas, una de mis novias tenía uno en la pierna y motivaba a tener sexo con ella.


----------



## ashe (18 Jun 2022)

Cuando se les empiece a arrugar la piel verán un gran problema a los tatuajes...

Por otro lado hay tatuajes y tatuajes, el problema actual es que es mero postureo ya que el origen del tatuaje no tiene nada que ver por el que hoy se lo ponen algunos


----------



## Top_Spinete (18 Jun 2022)

Son la gente más generosa que conozco, nos permiten detectar su retraso gratuitamente y a varios metros de distancia


----------



## loveisintheair (18 Jun 2022)

Alberto352 dijo:


> Bueno me gustaría saber en qué piensan los que hacen tatuajes, si encima hay que pagar por hacerlo, no te pagan a ti.
> 
> Es que uno que conozco se hace 2 más hoy. 2 más porque ya tenía y creo que más de uno. A mi me parece una locura eso y encima con 19-20 años. Aunque bueno yo vi anuncios anunciando unos que borran tatuajes, pero claro es que hay que pagar también, y si pagas eso es porque pagaste tatuajes también.
> 
> Yo quiero saber en qué piensa esa gente. A ese chaval en concreto y a más bueno, ya le dije lo que pensaba hace tiempo y no servirá de nada repetirlo. Me gustaría saber en qué piensan cuando se hacen un tatuaje



Que sepas que borrrarlos es doloro y caro.
Y que, además, nunca se borran del todo.
Eso dicen, ni yo ni mi descendencia nos hemos tatuado.


----------



## loveisintheair (18 Jun 2022)

PA\BE dijo:


> Lo pregunté a un chaval de 18 hace unos días.
> Me dijo textualmente: "para ser único y especial".
> 
> Le respondí: "Único y especial es como te parió tu madre. Marcándote con un tatuaje te identificas como un borrego más."
> Y recité el Levítico 19:28 : _"No haréis sajaduras en vuestro cuerpo por un muerto, ni os haréis tatuajes; yo soy el Señor". _



Gente que se ha tatuado la cara de su madre o de sus hijos me ha dicho que "para recordarlos".
Joder, si no te tatúas a tu madre,¿se te olvida quién te ha parido?
Si no te tatúas a tus hijos, ¿se te pasa ir a buscarlos al colegio?


----------



## loveisintheair (18 Jun 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Piensan en lucirlo, en contarte la puta historia de mierda de su tatuaje, que es personal, que lo haces para tí y no para los demás (y una polla como una olla) , y en general en su mente se sienten especiales, transgresores, que van a follar mejor que los que no los llevan... en fin, cuál votonto cada 4 años pasando por las urnas... lo positivo es que cuando ves alguien tatuado ya sabes lo que hay , polvo fácil si le sigues la corriente con gilipolleces al estilo namasté



En First Dates hay dos preguntas clave que identifican a los gilipollas;:
1.- ¿Te gusta viajar?
2.-¿Tienes tatuajes?


----------



## ivanito (18 Jun 2022)

PA\BE dijo:


> Lo pregunté a un chaval de 18 hace unos días.
> Me dijo textualmente: "para ser único y especial".
> 
> Le respondí: "Único y especial es como te parió tu madre. Marcándote con un tatuaje te identificas como un borrego más."
> Y recité el Levítico 19:28 : _"No haréis sajaduras en vuestro cuerpo por un muerto, ni os haréis tatuajes; yo soy el Señor". _



Eso valía de argumento cuando había 4 tatuados. Entonces se tatuaban solo los macarras.
Ahora el único y especial es el que no lleva ninguno.


----------



## ivanito (18 Jun 2022)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Ni cobrando me los pongo.



Pues increiblemente la gente paga por tatuarse.
En cambio yo no me pondría ninguno ni aunque me paguen.


----------



## Lord Vader (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## ivanito (18 Jun 2022)

BAL dijo:


> Ya te lo han dicho x ahí arriba. No piensan
> 
> Supongo q lo harán x estética, se ven bien



Ni eso porque los tatuajes suelen ser de chorradas y envejecen muy mal.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (18 Jun 2022)

"Pa hacerme el chulo"


----------



## Camarlengolazo (18 Jun 2022)

Yo las tatúo con leche de mi rabo y si son muy putas, el culo reventado.


----------



## cuñado de bar (18 Jun 2022)

Se ponen tatuajes para diferenciarse y ser únicos. Luego todos van tatuados. El que es único es el que no los llevan. Luego se ponen más y más para aparentar más que otros. Hasta que se quieren meter a polis, bomberos... y se los tienen que quitar con láser.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Jun 2022)

Si un dia esos imbéciles toman conciencia de lo que han hecho son su cuerpo simplemente por seguir una estúpida moda, quedarán espantados.






El monstruoso culto del TATUAJE y el triunfo del marxismo cultural.


Rechazados y mal vistos históricamente por la cultura y la sociedad clásica y tradicional europea, y utilizados de manera particular por cárteles de la droga y organizaciones criminales, la despreciable fiebre de los tatuajes llegó a España hace al menos dos décadas y media, imponiéndose casi...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## LMLights (18 Jun 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Los geriátricos del mañana serán un auténtico museo de los horrores.



¿De verdad piensas que esos descerebrados con smartphone pegado a la oreja 24x7 y polivacunados van a pasar de 50 años?


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (18 Jun 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> SuCnormal detectado .
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Garrulo tarado detectado.


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Jun 2022)

Que puede llevar a hacerse esto a esta suCnormal??? Pues saber que es gordifea y en su corto intelecto pensar que así deja de serlo y se convierte en chortina premiun, la realidad la dará una dura hostia. 





















Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Jun 2022)

Lo del piercing en la nariz supongo que es por el complejo de vaca 







Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Jun 2022)

Pues están abriendo locales de eliminación de tatuajes en el upper diagonal

Así que ya no debe ser tan guay y tan trendy llevar tatus






Laser Tattoo, Eliminación de Tatuajes en Barcelona


Eliminación de tatuajes en Barcelona.




www.lasertattoobarcelona.es


----------



## etsai (18 Jun 2022)

-Hemos encontrado una momia perfectamente conservada.

-Es del paleolítico? Del neolítico?

-A juzgar por los tatuajes podemos afirmar que es del *GILIPOLLITICO*.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Claaaaaaaaaaaaaro que si.
> 
> "Hay gente que..."
> "Bastante problable..."
> ...



Que no, que la educación técnica no tiene por qué ser superior. Una educación superior te da opciones a un empleo con más categoría o sueldo, pero esos empleos son cuatro, y ahí un FP les come.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Jun 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Tu mensaje, aunque aparentemente comedido y sosegado, es MUY pernicioso porque se puede aplicar a muchos temas que desembocan en el colapso social. Si alguien le sale de la polla matar a otro porque no le gusta su color de pelo, puede matarlo, si se quiere follar a niños hay que consentirlo y así,... ad infinitum. Hay veces que es necesario ser estricto para evitar males mayores en la sociedad. Se sabe que los tatuajes son perjudiciales para la salud (y para la estética), por ende, no se debiera permitir que una sociedad sana los tuviera pues conllevan un gasto y atenta contra la propia salud de sus habitantes.
> 
> Como vivimos en los últimos días de Pompeya, todo vale, pero el problema es que a nosotros no nos va a destruir un volcán sino la propia estupidez generalizada por no querer hacerse responsable de lo que es la vida, la naturaleza humana y sus sistemas sociales. El tatuaje que permites es equivalente al porrito que te fumas, al hurto que haces y, en el caso de una Charo, al negrito sidoso que se trae como mascota para follárselo. Todo parece un jijijajeo hasta que revienta y las costuras, que eran evidentes, empieza a verlas todo el mundo. Por eso mejor cortar estas mierdas por lo sano. ¿Quieren tatuajes?, Australia es buen lugar, una isla gigantesca en medio de la nada, que vayan allí a probar todas sus degeneraciones aberrantes, desde las más inocuas hasta las más lesivas, así, todos nos quedamos contentos: la mugre localizada y señalada y, el resto, en un mundo mucho mejor. Pero eso no lo verán nuestros ojos puesto que otra característica de la mugre es su necesidad de parasitar a los que no lo son.



Ves a alguien del congreso de los diputados con tatuajes?


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> No, no quiero dejar hacer a los demás lo que les salga de la polla. Estoy hasta los cojones de tener que ver y soportar las degeneraciones, perversiones y trastornos mentales de la puta gente. No quiero ver tatuados, ni maricones, ni gentuza con rastas y las orejas deformadas.
> 
> Ni tolero, ni respeto, ni acepto



Pues no tienes más que mirar para otro lado si no te gusta. El día de mañana puedes ser tú quien no sea tolerado, ni respetado ni aceptado.


----------



## Hairat4ever (18 Jun 2022)

Piensas en hacerte algo que te gusta, al menos en mi caso. El primero me lo hice con 16 , con permiso de mi madre. En esa época se hacían unos que supuestamente con el tiempo se quitaban, así que accedió. Por supuesto después de 22 años, ahí sigue. Los siguientes fueron viniendo poco a poco, me gustan, hay gente que se va a la peluquería a teñirse o compra ropa, a mi me gusta la tinta. Eso sí, los tengo donde vestida no sean visibles, son para mi.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Jun 2022)

Hairat4ever dijo:


> Piensas en hacerte algo que te gusta, al menos en mi caso. El primero me lo hice con 16 , con permiso de mi madre. En esa época se hacían unos que supuestamente con el tiempo se quitaban, así que accedió. Por supuesto después de 22 años, ahí sigue. Los siguientes fueron viniendo poco a poco, me gustan, hay gente que se va a la peluquería a teñirse o compra ropa, a mi me gusta la tinta. Eso sí, los tengo donde vestida no sean visibles, son para mi.



Que piensas, como tatuada, de ésta caterva de viejas del visillo de nueva generación que te hacen un juicio moral por tener algo que te gusta?


----------



## pepetemete (18 Jun 2022)

Hairat4ever dijo:


> Piensas en hacerte algo que te gusta, al menos en mi caso. El primero me lo hice con 16 , con permiso de mi madre. En esa época se hacían unos que supuestamente con el tiempo se quitaban, así que accedió. Por supuesto después de 22 años, ahí sigue. Los siguientes fueron viniendo poco a poco, me gustan, hay gente que se va a la peluquería a teñirse o compra ropa, a mi me gusta la tinta. Eso sí, los tengo donde vestida no sean visibles, son para mi.



Mientes, y lo sabes.

Los tatuajes no son "para mí" ...son para enseñar , como algo de lo que nos sentimos orgullosos y que nos identifica y que queremos que los demás sepan.

Y te lo digo sin acritud.


----------



## pepetemete (18 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que piensas, como tatuada, de ésta caterva de viejas del visillo de nueva generación que te hacen un juicio moral por tener algo que te gusta?



Solo damos nuestra opinión , criticamos, como tú lo puedes hacer de cualquier otra persona.

Con cada tatuaje os dan un manual de excusas para que no se note que te has tatuado para fardar de tatuaje???
Y que tiene de malo reconocerlo? creo que es peor intentar justificarse como la que dice "son para mí"...


----------



## superloki (18 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ahora hay una nueva modita entre los gilitatuados, que básicamente consiste en arrepentirse de unos tatuajes en concreto, y tintarse toda esa parte de negro.    Tiene un nombre inglés supercool que no me acuerdo, como todas estas mierdas.
> 
> No va a haber psiquiatras para tanto enfermo mental. Toda esta gente cuando tenga 50 tacos va a ser la risa.



La definición que sale en Google es esta: _*Tatuajes Negros (BlackOut Tattoo) - "Un tatuaje negro representa un espíritu duro y fuerte ya que el proceso de elaboración es muy doloroso"*_  

Con el tema de los tatuajes siempre he pensado que "ensucian" un cuerpo en lugar de "mejorarlo", como piensan la mayoría de tatuados. También es cierto que soy de la vieja escuela, y que hace relativamente pocas décadas los tatuajes eran considerados marginales y solo algunos colectivos los utilizaban (criminales, marineros, legionarios, mafia, bandas moteras, etc.). Aunque estaban muy relacionados con la delincuencia y bandas, también es cierto que en el mundo de la música llevan existiendo hace años (los tatuajes cutres de Bon Scott eran famosos). 

Yo creo que el tatuarse se globalizó en el momento en que los deportistas decidieron llenarse la piel de dibujitos. De un día para otro, todo dios se tatuaba y ya no hacía falta estar en un colectivo determinado para hacerlo. Hasta los niñas de 14 años se llenaban de tatuajes, y esto se convirtió en una moda. Si se quería ser transgresor, había que ponerse tatuajes... en fin (por supuesto, con tatuajes más elaborados y no el típico "_Amor de madre_"). Lo más cachondo es que al haberse generalizado tanto, se ha vuelto algo muy común y que sigue la corriente que establece la moda (algo típico en borregos). Poco tiene que ver con ser transgresor, si es que alguna vez tuvo algo que ver...

Tatuarse en un tema personal y cada uno puede hacer lo que quiera. Sin embargo, personalmente no me gusta. Si veo a una chica con tatuajes, en lugar de realzar su belleza me parece que le resta puntos. Ya no está "limpia". Tampoco creo que una persona que se llene de tatuajes sea subnormal o le falte un hervor. Mucha gente que admiro musicalmente o en otros campos lleva algún tatuaje. Sin embargo, creo que es algo que simplemente no sirve para nada. 

Entiendo que muchos lo ven como una forma de ser más "visible" y aceptado socialmente, pero me parece intrusivo y un atentado contra tu propio cuerpo. Veo a muchos hombres y mujeres que van envejeciendo, y sus tatuajes hacen el efecto contrario de lo que buscaban en un principio. De hecho, los tatuajes no mejoran con la edad sino que evidencian la degradación del cuerpo según van pasando los años.


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Jun 2022)

Hairat4ever dijo:


> Piensas en hacerte algo que te gusta, al menos en mi caso. El primero me lo hice con 16 , con permiso de mi madre. En esa época se hacían unos que supuestamente con el tiempo se quitaban, así que accedió. Por supuesto después de 22 años, ahí sigue. Los siguientes fueron viniendo poco a poco, me gustan, hay gente que se va a la peluquería a teñirse o compra ropa, a mi me gusta la tinta. Eso sí, los tengo donde vestida no sean visibles, son para mi.



Eres suCnormal y Puta, lo sabes pero en vez de reconocerlo quieres justificarlo con que son para ti , acaso cuando vas a la playa o piscina llevas BURKINI???


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Jun 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Solo damos nuestra opinión , criticamos, como tú lo puedes hacer de cualquier otra persona.
> 
> Con cada tatuaje os dan un manual de excusas para que no se note que te has tatuado para fardar de tatuaje???
> Y que tiene de malo reconocerlo? creo que es peor intentar justificarse como la que dice "son para mí"...



Yo no llevo tatuajes, no me gustan. Y no creo que el que los lleve deba justificarse, ha hecho algo que quería. 

Yo tengo la opinión de que en este foro de exageran las tonterías hasta el infinito


----------



## pepetemete (18 Jun 2022)

superloki dijo:


> La definición que sale en Google es esta: _*Tatuajes Negros (BlackOut Tattoo) - "Un tatuaje negro representa un espíritu duro y fuerte ya que el proceso de elaboración es muy doloroso"*_
> 
> Con el tema de los tatuajes siempre he pensado que "ensucian" un cuerpo en lugar de "mejorarlo", como piensan la mayoría de tatuados. También es cierto que soy de la vieja escuela, y que hace relativamente pocas décadas los tatuajes eran considerados marginales y solo algunos colectivos los utilizaban (criminales, marineros, legionarios, mafia, bandas moteras, etc.). Aunque estaban muy relacionados con la delincuencia y bandas, también es cierto que en el mundo de la música llevan existiendo hace años (los tatuajes cutres de Bon Scott eran famosos).
> 
> ...



Exacto, yo no digo que los que deciden hacerse un tatuaje sean subnormales o les falte un hervor, pero para mí es una pequeña "tara" en el producto, que por supuesto, he pasado por alto cuando la tía estaba buenorra. 
Ah, y esto es a nivel mundial, vacunados y no vacunados... quizás sea una manera más efectiva de identificar verdaderos purasangres y purapieles ...que mal suena


----------



## pepetemete (18 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo no llevo tatuajes, no me gustan. Y no creo que el que los lleve deba justificarse, ha hecho algo que quería.
> 
> Yo tengo la opinión de que en este foro de exageran las tonterías hasta el infinito



Es un foro de opinión, si no pones tonterías o exageraciones aquí, ya me dirás donde.


----------



## Sardónica (18 Jun 2022)

En nada.


----------



## Hairat4ever (18 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que piensas, como tatuada, de ésta caterva de viejas del visillo de nueva generación que te hacen un juicio moral por tener algo que te gusta?



Pues no me importa lo que piensan mis allegados, como para molestarme por esto... Be water my friend!


----------



## Hairat4ever (18 Jun 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Eres suCnormal y Puta, lo sabes pero en vez de reconocerlo quieres justificarlo con que son para ti , acaso cuando vas a la playa o piscina llevas BURKINI???
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Bueeeeeeno, relájese caballero que yo también soy pro- Putin así que tengamos la fiesta en paz. En la playa hago nudismo así que poco me importa tatuajes y demás... Las piscinas las dejo para gente de secano . Y no me justifico, sólo contestó al tema. Pasa buen día!


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Jun 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Es un foro de opinión, si no pones tonterías o exageraciones aquí, ya me dirás donde.



También es verdad


----------



## Hairat4ever (18 Jun 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Mientes, y lo sabes.
> 
> Los tatuajes no son "para mí" ...son para enseñar , como algo de lo que nos sentimos orgullosos y que nos identifica y que queremos que los demás sepan.
> 
> Y te lo digo sin acritud.



Los ven quién yo quiero que vean. Es así de simple. Cierto que el primero fue como un " mira, tengo un tatuaje con 16!!", los otros han sido rollos mucho más personales. Hay gente que se hace uno por lo que sea y punto y en mi caso es un vicio. Además en el trabajo que tengo no se pueden ver, ya que a mi jefa no le gustan nada.


----------



## Perrito juguetón (18 Jun 2022)

No piensan.

Por otro lado, y aunque esto corresponda más al foro de inversiones, creo que un buen negocio a medio plazo van a ser los centros de eliminación de tatuajes. Estoy estudiando el tema.

Por cierto, cuando hablamos de tatuajes, centramos mucho las miradas en jóvenes recien llegados a la mayoría de edad, pero he conocido a muchos cincuentones (de hecho y para ser exactos cincuentonas y sesentonas) que se empiezan a tatuar alcanzada esa edad. Una cuñada mía se ha tatuado las tetas y ya está jubilada. Decir que dan grima se queda corto.


----------



## HaCHa (18 Jun 2022)

Llevar la piel virgen es de boomers.
Y tan soso como tener desnudas todas las paredes de la casa. Y tan chunger como ir en bolas porai.


----------



## Ebonycontractor (18 Jun 2022)

Tengo 39 años. Me tatué cuando tenia 25.
En qué piensa la gente o en que pensé yo?
Cuando uno es joven piensa de forma impulsiva, quiere destacar entre la borregada, tener algo que le defina, único y eso por ejemplo lo daba un tatuaje antes. Aparte de que era un musculitos y el tatuaje potenciaba la estética.

Hoy en dia que todo dios lleva tatuaje no lo veo como un hecho distintivo único. De hecho todos los zoomer tontos de hoy en dia se hacen tatuajitos pequeños genéricos como simbolos, piramides, flechas... cosas muy maricas.


----------



## pepetemete (18 Jun 2022)

Perrito juguetón dijo:


> No piensan.
> 
> Por otro lado, y aunque esto corresponda más al foro de inversiones, creo que un buen negocio a medio plazo van a ser los centros de eliminación de tatuajes. Estoy estudiando el tema.
> 
> Por cierto, cuando hablamos de tatuajes, centramos mucho las miradas en jóvenes recien llegados a la mayoría de edad, pero he conocido a muchos cincuentones (de hecho y para ser exactos cincuentonas y sesentonas) que se empiezan a tatuar alcanzada esa edad. Una cuñada mía se ha tatuado las tetas y ya está jubilada. Decir que dan grima se queda corto.



A partir de ciertas edades, algunas mujeres van sin freno, y buscan jovencitos... la manera de atraerlos es con los tatuajes, y lo digo con conocimiento de causa... en esas franjas de edad están demasiado perdidas, la menopausia y los efectos secundarios de las hormonas hacen estragos en la psique


----------



## Doctor Nunca (18 Jun 2022)

El peor: tatuaje en la pantorrilla. Ver esas piernitas paliduchas con bermudas y ese pegote en verano es un poema


----------



## EGO (18 Jun 2022)

Otro hilo de especialitos preocupados por no marcarse la piel pero que luego fuman,se emborrachan y el unico deporte que hacen es andar de la cama a la silla del ordenador.


----------



## Javiser (18 Jun 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Siempre fue cosa de putas, presos, marinos y militares, ahora los lleva casi todo el mundo; a cada cual más ridículo.
> 
> Lo verdaderamente transgresor es no llevarlos.



Y guerreros y reyes en algunas culturas.


----------



## Javiser (18 Jun 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Otro hilo de especialitos preocupados por no marcarse la piel pero que luego fuman,se emborrachan y el unico deporte que hacen es andar de la cama a la silla del ordenador.



Cierto. Yo tengo los dos brazos casi enteros tatuados, así como la espalda, pero voy al gym, corro, hago artes marciales, como sano , no bebo y no fumo. Tengo 43 años y meto un repaso serio al 90% de la chavalada de 25. Encima tengo un pelazo tupido y barba vikinga cerrada que hace que las novias de esos chavales de 25 me miren con ojitos más a mi que a ellos.


----------



## XRL (18 Jun 2022)

en perder la virginidad y que no les peguen por la calle xD


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que no, que la educación técnica no tiene por qué ser superior. Una educación superior te da opciones a un empleo con más categoría o sueldo, pero esos empleos son cuatro, y ahí un FP les come.



¡¡¡Llamen a la buaaaaaaaaaaambulancia!!!






Por partes:

La FP se come a las carreras de pinta y colorea. Una FP de hosteleria se folla a cualquier carrera de humanidades, por ejemplo. Y una FP es COJONUDA si viene complementada con una educación superior. Por ejemplo, si te has hecho una FP de electricidad y al mismo tiempo tienes una carrera de económicas eres un Terminator.

Ahora bien, lo que tú has hecho en tu mensaje anterior, es lo que se conoce como "falacia del contrabandista". Observa tu bonita jugada:



Jevitronka dijo:


> ...permitiéndome también sacarme unos *estudios técnicos *que han sido determinantes para que yo pueda estar trabajando alejada del sector, en el que *hay muchas personas ahora mismo con educación superior trabajando de ello*



Sin mentir (porque no eres tan tonta y entiendes que estas jugando con un experto), tratas de mezclar tu "titulación técnica" con gente de "titulación superior", pero te pillo con el carrito del helado y ahora sales con "el honor de la FP", algo que yo jamás pondría en duda, pero al mismo tiempo tratas de comparar una buena FP con una titulación superior de "paint by numbers".

Pero es cuando comparamos manzanas con manzanas que tu argumento se va a la PUTA MIERDA. Por ejemplo, una FP de administración de empresas se va A LA PUTA MIERDA cuando la comparas con una titulación superior en económicas. De hecho, una titulación superior de ADE también se va a la mierda. O una FP de electrónica se va A LA PUTA MIERDA cuando la comparas con una ingeniería de la misma rama.

Un ingeniero electrónico puede perféctamente trabajar en un trabajo donde se pida FP de electrónica, donde le contratarán a poco que diga que "quiere tener unos años de experiencia práctica". Un FP de electrónica podrá trabajar en una empresa paco que busque a un ingeniero, pero poco mas.

Por cierto, veo que te has cuidado bien en decir tu rama "técnica", que puedo asegurar sin miedo a equivocarme que no va a ser electrónica precísamente, ¿a que no?

Pero te has salido bastante del tema porque como buena española, cuando la cagas con un argumento, en vez de admitirlo, aprender, y seguir adelante, montas un pollo tratando de ridiculizar al contrario (yo, en éste caso) en vez de tratar de contraargumentar, en primer lugar porque no sabes y en segundo lugar porque literalmente no puedes.

Con lo bien que habrías quedado simplemente asumiedo la realidad. A estas alturas deberías saber que mientras no haya ataques personales soy bastante tranquilo. En fin...

*No puedes argumentar que el agua moja, de igual modo que no puedes argumentar que TATUAJES = GILIPOLLAS.*


----------



## angek (18 Jun 2022)

Una refexión. ¿Que diferencia veis entre los tatuados y los culturistas?

...entiéndase a los segundos como los que trabajan su cuerpo para destacar.

Edit: o en una mesa llana, los ciclados.

¿Son igual de borregos?

¿Y los que usan un coche caro?


----------



## McNulty (18 Jun 2022)

superloki dijo:


> La definición que sale en Google es esta: _*Tatuajes Negros (BlackOut Tattoo) - "Un tatuaje negro representa un espíritu duro y fuerte ya que el proceso de elaboración es muy doloroso"*_
> 
> Con el tema de los tatuajes siempre he pensado que "ensucian" un cuerpo en lugar de "mejorarlo", como piensan la mayoría de tatuados. También es cierto que soy de la vieja escuela, y que hace relativamente pocas décadas los tatuajes eran considerados marginales y solo algunos colectivos los utilizaban (criminales, marineros, legionarios, mafia, bandas moteras, etc.). Aunque estaban muy relacionados con la delincuencia y bandas, también es cierto que en el mundo de la música llevan existiendo hace años (los tatuajes cutres de Bon Scott eran famosos).
> 
> ...



No deja de ser una estrategia homínida para parecer más atractivo/a al sexo opuesto.

Haz la prueba, le quitas todos los tattoos a un sujeto normal de la calle (que no sea atractivo ni atractiva sin tattoos) y se te queda en algo muy anodino. Son un complemento estético como los piercings, un peinado, operaciones de tetas, culo etc..marcas sociobiológicas.

Lo que empuja a la mayoría es una mezcla entre falta de madurez, inseguridad interior y querer sentirse especial. Cuando sean mayores se arrepentirán y se los taparán. Y quizá empiece la victimización en plan rollo minoría, ej que noj dicriminan queremos una subvención hoyja.

Para mí está claro el tema, a más tatuajes más inestabilidad emocional del sujeto. Por eso los famosos, cantantes, artistas o delincuentes suelen tener muchos, son gente que se mueve en un entorno muy sentimental y emocionante, con muchas drogas, muchas subidas y bajadas en definitiva. Y el borreguillo medio les copia porque les admira.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¡¡¡Llamen a la buaaaaaaaaaaambulancia!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te lo has tomado como un ataque personal?    vaya piel fina cuando tus historias han sido directamente un ataque desde el minuto uno en negrita, con los tres datos desactualizados que he dado en esta casa de locos. Si valoras la FP, yo tengo tres, hostelería entre ellas. Que podrían ser también tres carreras de humanidades o de historia para currar en un McDonalds, que era lo que me esperaba con mi primera FP que hice de cría si no me hubiera puesto las pilas haciendo la siguiente para salir del paro y la última por estar hasta los cojones de las condiciones del sector.

Yo lo que valoro de verdad es al currito que no tiene ninguna educación más allá de la secundaria y que ha aprendido un oficio echándole un par de huevos, y que se come a los de la universidad solo en conocimientos e intuición, porque ha asimilado el oficio y tiene el grado de la experiencia. Tus carreras y mis FP se quitan el sombrero ante esa gente a la que tú dices que como no han estudiado se merecen recoger algodón a látigo.

Esa gente es la que quiero conmigo. Aunque lleven tatuajes.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Jun 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> @Supremacía @Libistros @FeministoDeIzquierdas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1093750
> 
> ...



"Seguro que". Solo te ha faltado el "dios nos va a castigar".

¿Quieres decir que tú, si estas tatuado, quiere decir que eres un mazado ligón?

Anda a cagar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Te lo has tomado como un ataque personal?    vaya piel fina cuando tus historias han sido directamente un ataque desde el minuto uno en negrita, con los tres datos desactualizados que he dado en esta casa de locos. Si valoras la FP, yo tengo tres, hostelería entre ellas. Que podrían ser también tres carreras de humanidades o de historia para currar en un McDonalds, que era lo que me esperaba con mi primera FP que hice de cría si no me hubiera puesto las pilas haciendo la siguiente para salir del paro y la última por estar hasta los cojones de las condiciones del sector.
> 
> Yo lo que valoro de verdad es al currito que no tiene ninguna educación más allá de la secundaria y que ha aprendido un oficio echándole un par de huevos, y que se come a los de la universidad solo en conocimientos e intuición, porque ha asimilado el oficio y tiene el grado de la experiencia. Tus carreras y mis FP se quitan el sombrero ante esa gente a la que tú dices que como no han estudiado se merecen recoger algodón a látigo.
> 
> Esa gente es la que quiero conmigo. Aunque lleven tatuajes.



No me lo he tomado como ataque personal. Me lo tomo para echar unos buenos risones.

Ya ves lo bien que te tengo mapeada que ya sabía que eras de FP de hostelería, pero no por ser yo así de listo, sino porque las españolas sois clóoooooonicas. Y en vez de tres FPs podrías haber hecho una carrera técnica, pero de donde no hay no se puede sacar.

Tú valoras al "currito" porque es lo que toca. Tu FP de hostelería ya sabes para que te ha servido, y mis carreras no se quitan el sombrero ante el currito ni de coña, porque no has entendido absolútamente nada.

Nadie que haya nacido en españa a partir de los años 70 debería ser un currito, porque desde los años 70 españa ha hecho posible tanto la educación gratuita como la internacionalización. No hay excusa para aquello de "he aprendido en la universidad de la vida".

Esos curritos que tanto valoras (porque eres uno de ellos, claro) deberían tener algo de humildad y pensar en los MILLONES de personas que, por haber nacido en el lugar incorrecto, por mucho que lo deseen nunca tendrán esas mismas oportunidades que ellos han desperdiciado.

¿Hablas de clasismo? Pues no hay nada mas clasista que nacer en el primer mundo y no aprovecharlo.

*Ahora cuéntame tu otra FP "técnica". ¿Algo de empresa o diseño, quizás? Desde luego electrónica, electricidad, o fontanería seguro que no. Y de esas tres, ¿a que al menos una es de dos años?*

MUJERES = NIÑOS
MUJERES = CLÓNICAS


----------



## REDDY (18 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No me lo he tomado como ataque personal. Me lo tomo para echar unos buenos risones.
> 
> Ya ves lo bien que te tengo mapeada que ya sabía que eras de FP de hostelería, pero no por ser yo así de listo, sino porque las españolas sois clóoooooonicas. Y en vez de tres FPs podrías haber hecho una carrera técnica, pero de donde no hay no se puede sacar.
> 
> ...



Pero tú seguro que vas al bar a tomarte tus cafecitos, señor pijo.
Para eso tienen que haber camareros que te preparen ese café, o la consumición que gustes, camareros a los que tú obviamente miras por encima del hombro, porque vas de pijo por la vida.

Deberías cambiar un poco actitud y no ser tan pijo prepotente, o un día te vas a encontrar un moco o un escupitajo en el café.


----------



## REDDY (18 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> "Seguro que". Solo te ha faltado el "dios nos va a castigar".
> 
> ¿Quieres decir que tú, si estas tatuado, quiere decir que eres un mazado ligón?
> 
> Anda a cagar.



Un tío que esté mazado, con tatoos y sea guapete se hincha a follar, con todo tipo de tías, chonis, pijillas, frikis, góticas, normales...

En tu caso seguramente eres un nuncafollista,
o si un día alguna se fija en ti, será para que le pagues el gimnasio y la ropita y demás caprichos como buen betazo, pero ella seguirán sintiendo ese instinto animal de dejarse empotrar por el mazas tatuado que se encuentre por ahí, sea en una discoteca, o el del gas, el fontanero, electricista, albañil... que suban a tu casa a hacer algún trabajillo, e igual de paso se la follan mientras tú estás ahí en tu trabajo sintiéndote alguien superior a la media.
No eres más que un pringao, y los que opinan como tú en general...

Normal que esté el foro lleno de nuncafollistas con la formar de pensar y expresaros que tenéis, las tías os huelen lo que lleváis en vuestro interior y salen huyendo.
Y la que os elija pues eso, para aprovecharse de vosotros y que le paguéis todo lo que os pida, ya que presumis de que "para ligar hay que tener pasta", pues atraéis a ese tipo de mujeres, que sólo os ven como una billetera andante al que sangrar mientras se follan al que les pone de verdad, que es el guaperas y al malote tatuado de turno.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (18 Jun 2022)

No piensan porque para pensar hace falta cerebro y ellos no tienen.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Jun 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Pero tú seguro que vas al bar a tomarte tus cafecitos, señor pijo.
> Para eso tienen que haber camareros que te preparen ese café, o la consumición que gustes, camareros a los que tú obviamente miras por encima del hombro, porque vas de pijo por la vida.
> 
> Deberías cambiar un poco actitud y no ser tan pijo prepotente, o un día te vas a encontrar un moco o un escupitajo en el café.



Una vez mas: "Seguro que"...

Te lo voy a explicar para que lo puedas entender. Si un camarero sudamericano/africano/etc que viene legalmente a ganarse el dinero honradamente porque en su pais la educación es una puta mierda y quiere progresar en la vida, éste camarero es para aplaudirle hasta que me sangren las manos. Pero cuando me atiende un español de 30 años que ha tenido todo en bandeja de plata, pues como que no.

La actitud prepotente no es la mia, sino la de todos los gilipollas que desaprovechan oportunidades que otros matarían por ellas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Jun 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Un tío que esté mazado, con tatoos y sea guapete se hincha a follar, con todo tipo de tías, chonis, pijillas, frikis, góticas, normales...
> 
> En tu caso seguramente eres un nuncafollista,
> o si un día alguna se fija en ti, será para que le pagues el gimnasio y la ropita y demás caprichos como buen betazo, pero ella seguirán sintiendo ese instinto animal de dejarse empotrar por el mazas tatuado que se encuentre por ahí, sea en una discoteca, o el del gas, el fontanero, electricista, albañil... que suban a tu casa a hacer algún trabajillo, e igual de paso se la follan mientras tú estás ahí en tu trabajo sintiéndote alguien superior a la media.
> ...



"seguramente". Me parto el culo con tus argumentos.

Tú SEGURO que eres tonto, demostrado con tus argumentos.


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (18 Jun 2022)

angek dijo:


> Una refexión. ¿Que diferencia veis entre los tatuados y los culturistas?
> 
> ...entiéndase a los segundos como los que trabajan su cuerpo para destacar.
> 
> ...



Los que usan “coche caro” es porque pueden pagárselo.
Nada tiene que ver con los tatuajes o la cultura al cuerpo y la necesidad de mostrarlo a los demás o buscar la validación externa de terceros.

Cualquiera puede permitirse pagar un gimnasio, cualquiera puede permitirse un tatuaje de mierda sin importar el tamaño. 
Lo que no se puede permitirse cualquiera son cuotas mensuales de 3k de coche.


----------



## Supremacía (18 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues no tienes más que mirar para otro lado si no te gusta. El día de mañana puedes ser tú quien no sea tolerado, ni respetado ni aceptado.



No tengo vicios ni mi cuerpo está deformado o pintarrajeado. A mí no pueden echarme nada en cara.


----------



## Supremacía (18 Jun 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> destacar entre la borregada



No se puede destacar entre la borregada cuando toda la borregada está tatuada.

A final de cuentas todos los diferentes terminaron siendo iguales.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No me lo he tomado como ataque personal. Me lo tomo para echar unos buenos risones.
> 
> Ya ves lo bien que te tengo mapeada que ya sabía que eras de FP de hostelería, pero no por ser yo así de listo, sino porque las españolas sois clóoooooonicas. Y en vez de tres FPs podrías haber hecho una carrera técnica, pero de donde no hay no se puede sacar.
> 
> ...



No habré dicho veces que era de FP de hostelería.... 

A mí no me interesa sacarme una carrera donde me vendan humo y acabe en la cola del paro como son la mayoría, y no porque no enseñen cosas útiles, sino porque un universitario tiene menos probabilidades de encontrar trabajo que el FP, y el esfuerzo y dinero gastado no compensa a la larga, a no ser que emigres a matatomar por culo. Los que acaban colocados en un puesto de mando intermedio o superior son cuatro pelados comparados con los que estudian para ser peón.

¿No hay universidades en el tercer mundo? Creo que ahora mismo los informáticos indios son demandados.


Mis estudios no están relacionados ni con el diseño, que lo aprendí autodidacta, ni con nada que ver con administración de empresas, sino para un manejo de maquinaria industrial. Justo lo que estoy haciendo ahora mismo.

Hosteleria, por ejemplo, me ha servido para ser humilde y no olvidar rápido de donde vengo, cosa que tú parece que lo has olvidado.

Feminismo = marqués de chorra pelada premium


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> No tengo vicios ni mi cuerpo está deformado o pintarrajeado. A mí no pueden echarme nada en cara.



Solo la gente que acostumbra a meterse en la vida de los demás te echan las cosas en cara


----------



## Supremacía (18 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Solo la gente que acostumbra a meterse en la vida de los demás te echan las cosas en cara



Yo no creo en el “vive y deja vivir”. Eso significaría ser cómplice de actitudes nocivas y acciones deleznables.


----------



## Coherente (18 Jun 2022)

Tiene gracia el mundo mental de las ratas humilladas esquizofrénicas como jevitranka, reddy y demás.

Forero 1 demuestra ser muy superior a vosotros en todo y os humilla mil veces.

Forero 2 dice que arrienda 3 pisos y al decirlo mete un pifiazo gordísimo que demuestra no sólo que es todo mentira sino que jamás ha salido de casa de mami.

Forero 1 lo expone.

Las ratas enfermas mentales motivadas por su extrema humillación siguen actuando como si no hubiera ocurrido nada y discuten con forero2 como si se creyeran su película. 







Tiene gracia también que de paso queda demostrado que vosotros dos, y el >90% del foro, tampoco habéis salido de casa de mami jamás.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Yo no creo en el “vive y deja vivir”. Eso significaría ser cómplice de actitudes nocivas y acciones deleznables.



Yo, en cambio, no soy nadie para decirle a la gente lo que tiene que hacer. No son niños de teta


----------



## Supremacía (18 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo, en cambio, no soy nadie para decirle a la gente lo que tiene que hacer. No son niños de teta



En cambio, la gentuza esa sí dos dice que debemos ser inclusivos, respetuosos, verla como iguales y que no la discriminemos. 

¿Por qué ellos sí pueden decirnos lo que tenemos que hacer a riesgo de ser señalados y atacados en caso de no hacerlo?


----------



## Digamelon (18 Jun 2022)

Hay una minoría que se tatúa por una serie de razones y convicciones, y luego hay una amplia mayoría que se tatúa por moda.


----------



## Libistros (18 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ves a alguien del congreso de los diputados con tatuajes?



Van muy tapaditos y, por suerte, no me van esas aberraciones cuasi zoofílicas pero sí que conozco un primer nivel con tatuajes y cuenta en Burbuja (un imbécil, por cierto), ya lo he contado en algún hilo. De todas formas la gente del Congreso, más que tonta, es malvada. Como todo en la vida, hay muchos niveles de degeneración, los "tatus" parecen poca cosa pero suelen ir adjuntos a otra serie de desórdenes y que sean los menos lesivos (aunque no para el buen gusto) de entre toda la amalgama de vicios no quiere decir que sean inocuos.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Jun 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Van muy tapaditos y, por suerte, no me van esas aberraciones cuasi zoofílicas pero sí que conozco un primer nivel con tatuajes y cuenta en Burbuja (un imbécil, por cierto), ya lo he contado en algún hilo. De todas formas la gente del Congreso, más que tonta, es malvada. Como todo en la vida, hay muchos niveles de degeneración, los "tatus" parecen poca cosa pero suelen ir adjuntos a otra serie de desórdenes y que sean los menos lesivos (aunque no para el buen gusto) de entre toda la amalgama de vicios no quiere decir que sean inocuos.



Yo no les veo la gracia, ciertamente


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> En cambio, la gentuza esa sí dos dice que debemos ser inclusivos, respetuosos, verla como iguales y que no la discriminemos.
> 
> ¿Por qué ellos sí pueden decirnos lo que tenemos que hacer a riesgo de ser señalados y atacados en caso de no hacerlo?



Para que haces caso a la gente, alma cándida?


----------



## angek (18 Jun 2022)

Aiporfavar 1.0 dijo:


> Los que usan “coche caro” es porque pueden pagárselo.
> Nada tiene que ver con los tatuajes o la cultura al cuerpo y la necesidad de mostrarlo a los demás o buscar la validación externa de terceros.
> 
> Cualquiera puede permitirse pagar un gimnasio, cualquiera puede permitirse un tatuaje de mierda sin importar el tamaño.
> Lo que no se puede permitirse cualquiera son cuotas mensuales de 3k de coche.



Sí, bueno. Me refiero al tema de aparentar.

El que se sacrifica económicamente o gastando tiempo y esfuerzo por que el resto lo vea de otra manera a la que son va un poco de la mano con los tatuajes.

Sí. Un buen cuerpo es identificable con una buena salud y un buen coche con fiabilidad, confort y seguridad, pero yo iba al que tiene como objetivo ser visto.


----------



## Supremacía (18 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Para que haces caso a la gente, alma cándida?



Porque no te lo sugieren, te lo imponen.


----------



## REDDY (18 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> "seguramente". Me parto el culo con tus argumentos.
> 
> Tú SEGURO que eres tonto, demostrado con tus argumentos.



Quien vive en una realidad paralela eres tú.

La gente con tatoos mola y la gente como tú apesta, lo pillas?

Fuera, que me apestas el hilo!


----------



## REDDY (18 Jun 2022)

Los tíos con tatoos os quitan las chortinas, normal que rabiéis tanto con ellos


----------



## REDDY (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## RayoSombrio (18 Jun 2022)

Los tatuajes son de una vulgaridad extrema, especialmente desde que se puso de moda hacerlos en todo el brazo o la pierna.


----------



## Larata (18 Jun 2022)

Alberto352 dijo:


> Bueno me gustaría saber en qué piensan los que hacen tatuajes, si encima hay que pagar por hacerlo, no te pagan a ti.
> 
> Es que uno que conozco se hace 2 más hoy. 2 más porque ya tenía y creo que más de uno. A mi me parece una locura eso y encima con 19-20 años. Aunque bueno yo vi anuncios anunciando unos que borran tatuajes, pero claro es que hay que pagar también, y si pagas eso es porque pagaste tatuajes también.
> 
> Yo quiero saber en qué piensa esa gente. A ese chaval en concreto y a más bueno, ya le dije lo que pensaba hace tiempo y no servirá de nada repetirlo. Me gustaría saber en qué piensan cuando se hacen un tatuaje



En nada, no piensan, por eso se los hacen.


----------



## Cave canum (18 Jun 2022)

En mi opinión les falta un hervor. Si tienen más de 20 años hay una tara emocional no resuelta


----------



## ·TUERTO (19 Jun 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Pues yo ni me arrepieno de tatuarme ni nada, al revés, me pienso tatuar mucho más. Ya veremos si me dan cáncer e 20 años, o si lo hace fumar o beber o comer mierda.



*Muy bien. El tatu es el hoy. La vida es el hoy.*


----------



## viogenes (19 Jun 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Yo llevo uno en el brazo que pone Mercadona su logo y tío Paco Roig me paga por publicidad, tomad nota betillas 500€ al mes.Superadlo



Pues los empleados de mercadona tienen vetados los tatuajes visibles. Me lo dijo una que llevaba una tirita para tapar uno minúsculo en el cuello.


----------



## Zbigniew (19 Jun 2022)

viogenes dijo:


> Pues los empleados de mercadona tienen vetados los tatuajes visibles. Me lo dijo una que llevaba una tirita para tapar uno minúsculo en el cuello.



Paco Roig Hijopvta, Avriccc jrande, puto racista discriminador.Es un envidioso de mierda, comeme los huevos Pacoroig.Asi te lleve la kakuna pronto.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (19 Jun 2022)

Soy antitatuajes, dicho lo cual, los demás que hagan lo que quieran.
Tengo claro que no tendría una relación seria con una tatuada.


----------



## Supremacía (19 Jun 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1094820
> 
> 
> Los tíos con tatoos os quitan las chortinas, normal que rabiéis tanto con ellos



Si a las mujeres les gustan ese tipo de hombres, significa que ellas también son basura.


----------



## locodelacolina (19 Jun 2022)

Se creen originales y con personalidad jajajajajajaja. Ridiculos.


----------



## BudSpencer (19 Jun 2022)

La clase alta de verdad a nivel internacional (no nuevos ricos) no se tatúa. Los tatuajes están sirviendo para marcar al ganado y establecer una clara distinción entre clase alta y proletarios.


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Jun 2022)

Di que no


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Jun 2022)

Di que no


Supremacía dijo:


> Porque no te lo sugieren, te lo imponen.



Di que no


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Jun 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Quien vive en una realidad paralela eres tú.
> 
> La gente con tatoos mola y la gente como tú apesta, lo pillas?
> 
> ...



Ea, ahora te enfadas y ya no respiras.

Hecho de menos algún "seguro que tú noseque" de esos que te gastas.

Ahora corre a por mas bolsas de basura que las necesitan en el puesto 5.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Jun 2022)

viogenes dijo:


> Pues los empleados de mercadona tienen vetados los tatuajes visibles. Me lo dijo una que llevaba una tirita para tapar uno minúsculo en el cuello.



Creo que tienes razón. Yo recuerdo a un segurata que tenía que ir en manga larga en verano para que no se le vieran los mongoltatuajes.

Pero bueno, segurata del mercadona. Creo que ahí ya estaba todo dicho.


----------



## Talosgüevos (19 Jun 2022)

Hairat4ever dijo:


> Bueeeeeeno, relájese caballero que yo también soy pro- Putin así que tengamos la fiesta en paz. En la playa hago nudismo así que poco me importa tatuajes y demás... Las piscinas las dejo para gente de secano . Y no me justifico, sólo contestó al tema. Pasa buen día!



Mujer tatuada=P U T A , estoy muy relajado.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Hairat4ever (19 Jun 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Mujer tatuada=P U T A , estoy muy relajado.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Lo que tú digas, machote! Feliz domingo!


----------



## Burrocracia (19 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Briconsejo: La próxima vez que veais a una charo o mongól con el nombre de algún familiar o hijos tatuado, dile que tú te sabes el nombre de los tuyos de memoria.
> 
> Yo no me tatuo por la misma razón por la que pago en efectivo siempre que puedo, por la misma razón que tengo un teléfono prepago: Anonimato.
> 
> Yo creo que los tatuajes han sido promovidos para poder identificar mejor a la gente. Es una moda de retrasados que da mucho juego a quienes nos quieren controlar. Yo prefiero ir por la vida lo mas libre posible dentro de lo que es posible. Entiendo que es imposible, pero tampoco voy a pagar dinero para que puedan identificarme con mayor facilidad.



las tarjetas prepago de telefono tambien requieren de identificacion o las compras en mil anuncios ??


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Jun 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Soy antitatuajes, dicho lo cual, los demás que hagan lo que quieran.
> Tengo claro que no tendría una relación seria con una tatuada.



Solo he estado con una tatuada y era una tia MUY rara. Siempre me dio la impresión de que ocultaba una parte de su vida.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Jun 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> las tarjetas prepago de telefono tambien requieren de identificacion o las compras en mil anuncios ??



Mi tarjeta tiene bastantes años. La compré al contado en tienda. No sé como funcionarán ahora. De hecho, tengo un número que quienes son del pais saben que es "de los viejos".

Pero lo de milanuncios no es mala idea.


----------



## Negroponte (19 Jun 2022)

Pues es una mezcla de querer ser especial, más la cuestión de la autoafirmación de la identidad, más un ejercicio de compensación ante la falta de suficiencia.


----------



## Baubens2 (19 Jun 2022)

Los tatuados son gente que disfruta recibiendo dolor


----------



## REDDY (19 Jun 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> La clase alta de verdad a nivel internacional (no nuevos ricos) no se tatúa. Los tatuajes están sirviendo para marcar al ganado y establecer una clara distinción entre clase alta y proletarios.



La clase alta que en su mayoría son serpientes psicópatas.
Hoy en día me fío menos de un tío con traje que de alguien con tatuajes.

Tú también eres "ganado" aunque no te tatues


----------



## REDDY (19 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Si a las mujeres les gustan ese tipo de hombres, significa que ellas también son basura.



Seguro que a éste no le llamas "basura" a la cara.








Atrévete mamarracho cobarde


----------



## REDDY (19 Jun 2022)

Luego os quejáis de que os discriminen por no poneros la vacuna.
Vosotros también discriminais todo lo que no os gusta, sois igual que ellos.
Recibis lo mismo que dais.
El día que no os dejen entrar a un hospital o trabajar en una empresa por no tener la vacuna no me vengáis aquí a llorar, capullos.


----------



## Guaguei (19 Jun 2022)

para el que se tatua no existe discriminacion es al contrario, o de lo contrario no se tatuaria, o si creyera que si la hay la asume
lo importante es que no te obligen directa o indirectamente a tatuarte, o coaccionarte, como si con la vacuna
y al el que no le gusten los tatuajes en general ni para el mismo ni para los demas lo puede decir, por que no va a poder

discriminar por NO HACER algo en tu cuerpo, ya sea vacunarte o tatuarte, casi siempre va a ser absurdo
quiere decir que otros si lo han hecho, y resulta que tu que tienes cuerpo de serie como Dios te lo dio eres el raro

lo unico que hay que hacer es respetar decisiones


----------



## circus maximus (21 Jun 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Votan, se 'vacunan', les gusta el fútbol y viajar a lugares atestados de guiris, se hipotecan y compran el coche a plazos, tienen alergia a los documentales, van a festivales de música y se quitan y ponen la mascarilla cuando se les ordena, ven Supervivientes y tienen Netflix, tienen 'la parejita' y lo hacen con su mujer una vez a la semana, tienen sobrepeso, barba y calva incipiente, el último libro lo leyeron en COU, coleccionan Funkos, tienen un móvil que cuesta medio salario y su hobby favorito es pasarse horas en una terraza con entes de la misma especie hablando sobre lo que marca la tele.
> 
> ¿Lo conoces? Claro que lo conoces, es el homo hispanicus, la especie dominante en la península Ibérica.



El homo hispanicus o también conocido como el ESPAÑOLOPITECUS  

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## XRL (21 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Es imposible encontrar una tía entre 16 y 30 que no tenga aunque sea uno pequeño
> 
> Lo peor es que mucha charo boomer se une al carro pensando que con ello mejora su caducada mercancía



a esas solo se les pueden acercar los negros,ni los panchos,estos se buscan una pancha


----------



## XRL (21 Jun 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Hilo mil veces visto en Burbuja.
> 
> Los tatuajes tienen una función social: sirven para tener identificados a los borregos y a los gilipollas. Sólo por eso, yo apoyo totalmente que la gente se tatúe. Te ahorras un tiempo brutal descartando a escoria.



hilo cerrado xd


----------



## XRL (21 Jun 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1094820
> 
> 
> Los tíos con tatoos os quitan las chortinas, normal que rabiéis tanto con ellos



este es futbolista y los otros que has puesto son modelos

xD los tatuajes no tienen nada que ver para que estos liguen o no


----------



## Gothaus (22 Jun 2022)

A mí me sirven como detectores de borregos.


----------



## perrosno (22 Jun 2022)

En nada, tienen la cabeza hueca


----------



## magufone (22 Jun 2022)

Los maestros de kabbalah (mekubalim) siempre hablan acerca de esa prohibicion, y no por motivos esteticos... "Algo" que deberia _llegar_, con tatuajes _no llega _o _no llega correctamente _....


----------



## Talosgüevos (22 Jun 2022)

Hairat4ever dijo:


> Lo que tú digas, machote! Feliz domingo!



Aunque lo he leído hoy miércoles se agradece pero sigo pensando igual MUJER TATUADA=P U T A


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Hairat4ever (22 Jun 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Aunque lo he leído hoy miércoles se agradece pero sigo pensando igual MUJER TATUADA=P U T A
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Una cosa, puta te refieres a golfa o a mala persona?


----------



## bambum (22 Jun 2022)

El problema de las modas es que cuando pasan queda su decadencia mostrando su fealdad. 

Si es ropa pues te compras nueva y ya está. Si son tatuajes..


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (22 Jun 2022)

En entrega y altruismo. 

Conscientes de las enormes carencias emocionales e intelectuales que gastan, van corriendo a tatuarse a modo de aviso, para advertir a sus congéneres acerca de su/s tara/s.

Tatuarse pues, se convierte en un acto de generosidad y filantropía, una suerte de aposematismo consciente. Ojalá todos los retrasados fueran así de responsables.


----------



## _V_ (22 Jun 2022)

En que sean fácilmente identificables.


----------



## Talosgüevos (22 Jun 2022)

Hairat4ever dijo:


> Una cosa, puta te refieres a golfa o a mala persona?



A la dos cosas.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Espartano27 (25 Jun 2022)

**


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Jun 2022)

Puta de 53 años en una aplicación de ligoteo, además de ser suCnormala y tatuarse PONE FOTO DEL TATUAJE EN PRIMER PLANO, en plan de decir SOY GUAY Y VUELVO A SER JOVEN PORQUE TENGO TATUAJES, no desarrollan más.







Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (29 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Son imbéciles, no le des más vueltas, no piensan en nada, porque no piensan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dejo otro artículo al respecto de los tatuajes:








Scientists explore chemistry of tattoo inks amid growing safety concerns


“Every time we looked at one of the inks, we found something that gave me pause.”




arstechnica.com





Parece ser que la mitad de las tintas estudiadas tienen nanopartículas potencialmente cancerígenas. Por cierto, las empresas que fabricaban los dos colores que se han prohibido en la unión europea por peligrosos (Azul 15 and Verde 7) han dejado de distribuírlos en la Unión Europea, pero no de fabricarlos ni de distribuírlos por el resto del mundo.


----------

